# Venezuela's Nicolas Maduro says two American "mercenaries" have been apprehended after a failed coup attempt...Maduro says they wanted to kill him



## Tommy Tainant

Venezuela detains two Americans allegedly involved in failed raid to remove Maduro
					

President Nicolas Maduro claims men were among 13 ‘terrorists’ involved in plot to enter country via the coast and oust him




					www.theguardian.com
				




When will the US stop interfering in other nations ?


----------



## keepitreal

Yeah, ok


----------



## Lumpy 1

Tommy Tainant said:


> Venezuela detains two Americans allegedly involved in failed raid to remove Maduro
> 
> 
> President Nicolas Maduro claims men were among 13 ‘terrorists’ involved in plot to enter country via the coast and oust him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theguardian.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When will the US stop interfering in other nations ?



Left wing (alleged) news and you fell for it .. congratulations..   
.


----------



## Bleipriester

Tommy Tainant said:


> Venezuela detains two Americans allegedly involved in failed raid to remove Maduro
> 
> 
> President Nicolas Maduro claims men were among 13 ‘terrorists’ involved in plot to enter country via the coast and oust him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theguardian.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When will the US stop interfering in other nations ?





























The second attempt:


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Its ok to hold terrorists without trial for decades. I dont think these characters will be coming back soon.


----------



## Bleipriester

They will get their trial. Venezuela does not have a Guantanamo.


----------



## Olde Europe

Tommy Tainant said:


> Venezuela detains two Americans allegedly involved in failed raid to remove Maduro
> 
> 
> President Nicolas Maduro claims men were among 13 ‘terrorists’ involved in plot to enter country via the coast and oust him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theguardian.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When will the US stop interfering in other nations ?



There is scant evidence for "US" (government) involvement.  Here's a better account of the goings-on, detailing an effort so goofy and preposterous as to be laughable.  Not that I would put something like it beyond the Trumpies, but...


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Olde Europe said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Venezuela detains two Americans allegedly involved in failed raid to remove Maduro
> 
> 
> President Nicolas Maduro claims men were among 13 ‘terrorists’ involved in plot to enter country via the coast and oust him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theguardian.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When will the US stop interfering in other nations ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is scant evidence for "US" (government) involvement.  Here's a better account of the goings-on, detailing an effort so goofy and preposterous as to be laughable.  Not that I would put something like it beyond the Trumpies, but...
Click to expand...

There is a movie in there somewhere.


----------



## Olde Europe

Tommy Tainant said:


> There is a movie in there somewhere.



Yep!  You know how that is going to turn out - a heroic effort by true patriots to kill a devastating monster, and thwarted by the cynical and corrupt Washington establishment.  Thinking about it, I believe, by and large, that film has already been made: Clear and Present Danger.  A few changes here or there, and the film crew is ready to go.  Harrison might by now be a bit too old to play the honest-to-a-fault, witless, slow-learning hero, though.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Olde Europe said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is a movie in there somewhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep!  You know how that is going to turn out - a heroic effort by true patriots to kill a devastating monster, and thwarted by the cynical and corrupt Washington establishment.  Thinking about it, I believe, by and large, that film has already been made: Clear and Present Danger.  A few changes here or there, and the film crew is ready to go.  Harrison might by now be a bit too old to play the honest-to-a-fault, witless, slow-learning hero, though.
Click to expand...

Harrison has already been sacked in one of Donnys purges.


----------



## Olde Europe

Tommy Tainant said:


> Harrison has already been sacked in one of Donnys purges.



Plausible enough.  Doesn't solve the problem, though: Who's going to play the Parsifal, and provide the heroic, patriotic contrast betwixt the monsters abroad and the even more cynical criminals at home?  The American playbook has to be meticulously followed.  The viewers, the cynical mob, need unambiguous assurances and opportunities to identify with virtue so as to feel better about themselves.


----------



## basquebromance

how about that!









						Venezuela says 2 Americans arrested over plot to topple leader
					

Arrests come a day after the government said it foiled an "invasion" allegedly "orchestrated" by the U.S. with opposition leader Juan Guaido.




					www.cbsnews.com
				









they asked Kellyanne about it at the end of this clip


----------



## miketx

Maduro sounds like some of troll shills here.


----------



## basquebromance

miketx said:


> Maduro sounds like some of troll shills here.


name names!


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

It was a humanitarian mission.
You could feed 1000 starving Venezuelans with Maduro's fat corpse.


----------



## Rambunctious

Just a couple of fishermen....


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Didn't he make some similar claim about the crew of that unarmed passenger liner that one of his warships attacked?  The one that, in sprite of not being armed, being temporarily disabled as one of its engines was shut down for maintenance, and in fact, not making any aggressive moves at all, ended up very decisively winning that fight?


----------



## Kilroy2

Well it is still to early to tell but smells like Reagan doing the Contra dance

Castro is like a cat with 10 lives even with a US military base/prison on its land.


----------



## harmonica

Tommy Tainant said:


> Venezuela detains two Americans allegedly involved in failed raid to remove Maduro
> 
> 
> President Nicolas Maduro claims men were among 13 ‘terrorists’ involved in plot to enter country via the coast and oust him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theguardian.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When will the US stop interfering in other nations ?


..you made a minor and a MAJOR mistake
1. you typed S when it should be K
2. the UK/England has not only interfered with many more countries than the US has or will ever, they also fkd up those countries


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Donald Trump denies link to Venezuela armed raid by US citizens
					

Two US ‘mercenaries’ held after Caribbean coast attack foiled but Trump says: ‘It has nothing to do with our government’




					www.theguardian.com
				



It gets deeper and deeper. What should we make of a Donny denial ?


----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## L.K.Eder

Olde Europe said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Harrison has already been sacked in one of Donnys purges.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plausible enough.  Doesn't solve the problem, though: Who's going to play the Parsifal, and provide the heroic, patriotic contrast betwixt the monsters abroad and the even more cynical criminals at home?  The American playbook has to be meticulously followed.  The viewers, the cynical mob, need unambiguous assurances and opportunities to identify with virtue so as to feel better about themselves.
Click to expand...

james woods is available, i think.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

L.K.Eder said:


> Olde Europe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Harrison has already been sacked in one of Donnys purges.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plausible enough.  Doesn't solve the problem, though: Who's going to play the Parsifal, and provide the heroic, patriotic contrast betwixt the monsters abroad and the even more cynical criminals at home?  The American playbook has to be meticulously followed.  The viewers, the cynical mob, need unambiguous assurances and opportunities to identify with virtue so as to feel better about themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> james woods is available, i think.
Click to expand...

What about the Hoff ?


----------



## TNHarley

It wouldnt surprise me if they were sent there for a coupe.
But i wouldnt believe the corrupt and lying Mauro admin either.
It doesnt surprise me tommy and olde europe wasted no time putting his oppressive dick in their mouth.


----------



## Olde Europe

L.K.Eder said:


> james woods is available, i think.



That's Woods, and Harrison.  Why not Robert de Niro, too, and a guest appearance by Al Pacino?

We could confine the set to a geriatric ward.  Wasn't what I had in mind, though, initially.


----------



## harmonica

Tommy Tainant said:


> Donald Trump denies link to Venezuela armed raid by US citizens
> 
> 
> Two US ‘mercenaries’ held after Caribbean coast attack foiled but Trump says: ‘It has nothing to do with our government’
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theguardian.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It gets deeper and deeper. What should we make of a Donny denial ?


..there's no connection proof whatsoever....until there is, blah blah


----------



## harmonica

...this is crazy.....they don't even make it to land.....the head guy was a medic....they had, at most, 300 men......
..I'm very interested to know what their specific plan was
....this is idiotic at many levels
..there are quite a few examples of dumbshit like this where they thought the people will rise up with a small attacking force .....Tet for one, and that was a tactical failure and failure in that regard..Bay of Pigs of course


----------



## harmonica

..morons--plain and simple ....they might be great soldiers, being led...but they are dumbasses


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Olde Europe said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> james woods is available, i think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's Woods, and Harrison.  Why not Robert de Niro, too, and a guest appearance by Al Pacino?
> 
> We could confine the set to a geriatric ward.  Wasn't what I had in mind, though, initially.
Click to expand...

Woody Harrelson does a good psycho. he could play a standard shit kicking gun nut.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

harmonica said:


> ..morons--plain and simple ....they might be great soldiers, being led...but they are dumbasses


And they were breaking the lockdown. I can see a heap of trouble coming their way. Maybe the Venezuelans will  torture them until they squeal. I understand that is a legit tactic these days.


----------



## harmonica

..supposedly were low on gas????  ......this is very hard to believe, as that is so idiotic---like a comedy!!!!!!
....clowns
.....appears a lot of people knew about the plan beforehand  --poor security/etc......


----------



## harmonica

Tommy Tainant said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..morons--plain and simple ....they might be great soldiers, being led...but they are dumbasses
> 
> 
> 
> And they were breaking the lockdown. I can see a heap of trouble coming their way. Maybe the Venezuelans will  torture them until they squeal. I understand that is a legit tactic these days.
Click to expand...

..the idiot medic says he wasn't breaking any laws!!!   they ought to ship that dumb jackass to Venezuela

.....the USMC [ including me ] used to do many training exercises with the Venezuelans in the 80s .....we had liberty at the city, La Guaira, where these clowns were


----------



## Tommy Tainant

harmonica said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..morons--plain and simple ....they might be great soldiers, being led...but they are dumbasses
> 
> 
> 
> And they were breaking the lockdown. I can see a heap of trouble coming their way. Maybe the Venezuelans will  torture them until they squeal. I understand that is a legit tactic these days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ..the idiot medic says he wasn't breaking any laws!!!   they ought to ship that dumb jackass to Venezuela
> 
> .....the USMC [ including me ] used to do many training exercises with the Venezuelans in the 80s .....we had liberty at the city, La Guaira, where these clowns were
Click to expand...

Maybe they were looking for the illusory drug rings operated by the government ?


----------



## Bleipriester

Tommy Tainant said:


> Donald Trump denies link to Venezuela armed raid by US citizens
> 
> 
> Two US ‘mercenaries’ held after Caribbean coast attack foiled but Trump says: ‘It has nothing to do with our government’
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theguardian.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It gets deeper and deeper. What should we make of a Donny denial ?


Even when it was not an actual US operation, they are still Trump´s pirates of the Caribbean. It is Trump who issued the bounty. I should go and get the 80 million on his saurian head.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Bleipriester said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donald Trump denies link to Venezuela armed raid by US citizens
> 
> 
> Two US ‘mercenaries’ held after Caribbean coast attack foiled but Trump says: ‘It has nothing to do with our government’
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theguardian.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It gets deeper and deeper. What should we make of a Donny denial ?
> 
> 
> 
> Even when it was not an actual US operation, they are still Trump´s pirates of the Caribbean. It is Trump who issued the bounty. I should go and get the 80 million on his saurian head.
Click to expand...

What bounty is that ?


----------



## Bleipriester

Tommy Tainant said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donald Trump denies link to Venezuela armed raid by US citizens
> 
> 
> Two US ‘mercenaries’ held after Caribbean coast attack foiled but Trump says: ‘It has nothing to do with our government’
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theguardian.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It gets deeper and deeper. What should we make of a Donny denial ?
> 
> 
> 
> Even when it was not an actual US operation, they are still Trump´s pirates of the Caribbean. It is Trump who issued the bounty. I should go and get the 80 million on his saurian head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What bounty is that ?
Click to expand...

Iranian bounty on his balloon.


----------



## Olde Europe

Tommy Tainant said:


> Woody Harrelson does a good psycho. he could play a standard shit kicking gun nut.



Agreed.  Though... you haven't really seen Harrelson if you didn't watch him perform in "True Detective (season 1)."  That was one hell of a job, with McConaughey every bit his match.

Seriously, though, with Flynn negotiating the kidnapping and rendition of Mr. Gulen with Turkey, Eric Prince of Blackwater fame, and the U.S. military "supported" by what appears to be an equal number of mercenaries, you got to wonder how many of these murderers for hire are really out there serving whatever deep-pocketed interests there are.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

If the US wanted Maduro dead they would say he has dirt on Hillary


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Olde Europe said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Woody Harrelson does a good psycho. he could play a standard shit kicking gun nut.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed.  Though... you haven't really seen Harrelson if you didn't watch him perform in "True Detective (season 1)."  That was one hell of a job, with McConaughey every bit his match.
> 
> Seriously, though, with Flynn negotiating the kidnapping and rendition of Mr. Gulen with Turkey, Eric Prince of Blackwater fame, and the U.S. military "supported" by what appears to be an equal number of mercenaries, you got to wonder how many of these murderers for hire are really out there serving whatever deep-pocketed interests there are.
Click to expand...

Armies dont come cheaply do they ? Its easy to point at Donny but the US has been playing this game for decades.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

TNHarley said:


> It doesnt surprise me tommy and olde europe wasted no time putting his oppressive dick in their mouth.



  No surprise at all to see Tainted Tommy and Olde Europe  siding with a failed socialist regime, depraved enough to attack an unarmed passenger ship, and pathetic enough to devastatingly lose the resulting battle.


----------



## Bleipriester

Bob Blaylock said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> It doesnt surprise me tommy and olde europe wasted no time putting his oppressive dick in their mouth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No surprise at all to see Tainted Tommy and Olde Europe  siding with a failed socialist regime, depraved enough to attack an unarmed passenger ship, and pathetic enough to devastatingly lose the resulting battle.
Click to expand...

More lies.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Bleipriester said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> It doesnt surprise me tommy and olde europe wasted no time putting his oppressive dick in their mouth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No surprise at all to see Tainted Tommy and Olde Europe  siding with a failed socialist regime, depraved enough to attack an unarmed passenger ship, and pathetic enough to devastatingly lose the resulting battle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More lies.
Click to expand...


  What are you calling _“More lies”_?

  Are you denying that a Venezuelan warship attacked an unarmed passenger ship, and lost the resulting battle, or are you denying that Tainted Tommy and Olde Europe can clearly be seen, in this thread, siding with the degenerate regime responsible for that failed and pathetic attack?


----------



## Bleipriester

Bob Blaylock said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> It doesnt surprise me tommy and olde europe wasted no time putting his oppressive dick in their mouth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No surprise at all to see Tainted Tommy and Olde Europe  siding with a failed socialist regime, depraved enough to attack an unarmed passenger ship, and pathetic enough to devastatingly lose the resulting battle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What are you calling _“More lies”_?
> 
> Are you denying that a Venezuelan warship attacked an unarmed passenger ship, and lost the resulting battle, or are you denying that Tainted Tommy and Olde Europe can clearly be seen, in this thread, siding with the degenerate regime responsible for that failed and pathetic attack?
Click to expand...

The smaller Venezuelan ship was rammed by the "Resolute", that has icebreaker capabilities.
I am siding with Maduro and you won´t convince me otherwise. Heil Maduro. Your Regime is sick and unsupportable. Fuck your regime and its mercs.


----------



## Likkmee

Venz aren't at all navy boys nor desert farce warriors. HOWEVER. In a jungle enviro they are  equal to superior to the N.Vietcong.
A couple of desert farce meatheads and a bunch of Colombiadumbdumbs, trained by the same meatheads, would have no chance. The Venz have competed with farc for decades in the drug trade.
The Venz had training/help from...    Guess. Bay of pigs and held off The Empire,Inc (nlc) for 60 years. Ya want to get rid of MaDooDoo you'll need some "shock and awe". Worked great in Iraq eh ? LOL


----------



## harmonica

Tommy Tainant said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..morons--plain and simple ....they might be great soldiers, being led...but they are dumbasses
> 
> 
> 
> And they were breaking the lockdown. I can see a heap of trouble coming their way. Maybe the Venezuelans will  torture them until they squeal. I understand that is a legit tactic these days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ..the idiot medic says he wasn't breaking any laws!!!   they ought to ship that dumb jackass to Venezuela
> 
> .....the USMC [ including me ] used to do many training exercises with the Venezuelans in the 80s .....we had liberty at the city, La Guaira, where these clowns were
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe they were looking for the illusory drug rings operated by the government ?
Click to expand...

....this ''medic'' in charge is living in TV land or something....my god....


----------



## Meathead

Tommy Tainant said:


> Venezuela detains two Americans allegedly involved in failed raid to remove Maduro
> 
> 
> President Nicolas Maduro claims men were among 13 ‘terrorists’ involved in plot to enter country via the coast and oust him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theguardian.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When will the US stop interfering in other nations ?


Somebody should kill the bastardo!


----------



## Bleipriester

Meathead said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Venezuela detains two Americans allegedly involved in failed raid to remove Maduro
> 
> 
> President Nicolas Maduro claims men were among 13 ‘terrorists’ involved in plot to enter country via the coast and oust him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theguardian.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When will the US stop interfering in other nations ?
> 
> 
> 
> Somebody should kill the bastardo!
Click to expand...


----------



## harmonica

..so, he thought their tiny invasion force would be a ''catalyst'' for a country wide uprising = hahahhahahah = dumbass
..and this guy is ADMITTING everything= stupid.....he sounds like he's proud of this clown show 








						Sources: US investigating ex-Green Beret for Venezuela raid
					

MIAMI (AP) — A former Green Beret who has claimed responsibility for an ill-fated military incursion into Venezuela is under federal investigation for arms trafficking, according to current and former U...




					apnews.com


----------



## harmonica

Likkmee said:


> Venz aren't at all navy boys nor desert farce warriors. HOWEVER. In a jungle enviro they are  equal to superior to the N.Vietcong.
> A couple of desert farce meatheads and a bunch of Colombiadumbdumbs, trained by the same meatheads, would have no chance. The Venz have competed with farc for decades in the drug trade.
> The Venz had training/help from...    Guess. Bay of pigs and held off The Empire,Inc (nlc) for 60 years. Ya want to get rid of MaDooDoo you'll need some "shock and awe". Worked great in Iraq eh ? LOL


the NVA beat the US
what's N.Vietcong?


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Bleipriester said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you denying that a Venezuelan warship attacked an unarmed passenger ship, and lost the resulting battle, or are you denying that Tainted Tommy and Olde Europe can clearly be seen, in this thread, siding with the degenerate regime responsible for that failed and pathetic attack?
Click to expand...


  I cannot tell if you are asserting the following two statements as truth, or citing them as examples of what you are calling _“lies”_.



Bleipriester said:


> The smaller Venezuelan ship was rammed by the "Resolute", that has icebreaker capabilities.



  By all credible accounts, it was the _Naiguatá_ entirely that took any hostile action, firing its guns at the Resolute, and ramming the _Resolute_, which resulted in the _Naiguatá_ damaging and sinking itself, with the _Resolute_ taking no hostile action of its own, not even to defend itself.  In fact, given the huge difference in size and maneuverability between the two vessels, and the fact that the _Resolute_ was temporarily crippled at the time, due to one engine being down for maintenance, it's difficult to imagine how the Resolute could have acted to try to ram the much smaller and more maneuverable _Naiguatá_.



Bleipriester said:


> I am siding with Maduro and you won´t convince me otherwise. Heil Maduro. Your Regime is sick and unsupportable. Fuck your regime and its mercs.



  I didn't accuse you of siding with the Maduro regime.  It is Tainted Tommy and Olde Europe who appear to be taking that side, or at least giving credence to that regime and the rather absurd and bizarre accusations that it is making against the U.S.; accusations that are similar to those it made against the _Resolute_ and its crew, after their pathetic failed attack against it.


----------



## 22lcidw

Tommy Tainant said:


> Venezuela detains two Americans allegedly involved in failed raid to remove Maduro
> 
> 
> President Nicolas Maduro claims men were among 13 ‘terrorists’ involved in plot to enter country via the coast and oust him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theguardian.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When will the US stop interfering in other nations ?


Your nation was begging the United States to get into World War 2. It saved Britain. That interference you liked. I do not care for nation building as a platform as it causes to many issues. But I do want nations to use sense with their people, their resources and keep their corruption to a minimum.


----------



## Bleipriester

Bob Blaylock said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you denying that a Venezuelan warship attacked an unarmed passenger ship, and lost the resulting battle, or are you denying that Tainted Tommy and Olde Europe can clearly be seen, in this thread, siding with the degenerate regime responsible for that failed and pathetic attack?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I cannot tell if you are asserting the following two statements as truth, or citing them as examples of what you are calling _“lies”_.
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> The smaller Venezuelan ship was rammed by the "Resolute", that has icebreaker capabilities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By all credible accounts, it was the _Naiguatá_ entirely that took any hostile action, firing its guns at the Resolute, and ramming the _Resolute_, which resulted in the _Naiguatá_ damaging and sinking itself, with the _Resolute_ taking no hostile action of its own, not even to defend itself.  In fact, given the huge difference in size and maneuverability between the two vessels, and the fact that the _Resolute_ was temporarily crippled at the time, due to one engine being down for maintenance, it's difficult to imagine how the Resolute could have acted to try to ram the much smaller and more maneuverable _Naiguatá_.
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am siding with Maduro and you won´t convince me otherwise. Heil Maduro. Your Regime is sick and unsupportable. Fuck your regime and its mercs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't accuse you of siding with the Maduro regime.  It is Tainted Tommy and Olde Europe who appear to be taking that side, or at least giving credence to that regime and the rather absurd and bizarre accusations that it is making against the U.S.; accusations that are similar to those it made against the _Resolute_ and its crew, after their pathetic failed attack against it.
Click to expand...

You didn´t understand. Repeating the lies won´t make them true. The radio traffic proves the Resolute was in Venezuelan waters and they escaped the seizure by ramming the Naiguatá.


----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## 2aguy

Tommy Tainant said:


> Its ok to hold terrorists without trial for decades. I dont think these characters will be coming back soon.




And leave it to you to side with the murdering dictator........your moral compass isn't broken, it never existed....


----------



## Bleipriester

2aguy said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its ok to hold terrorists without trial for decades. I dont think these characters will be coming back soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And leave it to you to side with the murdering dictator........your moral compass isn't broken, it never existed....
Click to expand...

What are you talking about? The murdering dictator is yours.


----------



## 2aguy

Bleipriester said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its ok to hold terrorists without trial for decades. I dont think these characters will be coming back soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And leave it to you to side with the murdering dictator........your moral compass isn't broken, it never existed....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are you talking about? The murdering dictator is yours.
Click to expand...



You guys are so funny when you post stupid crap.....


----------



## Bleipriester

2aguy said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its ok to hold terrorists without trial for decades. I dont think these characters will be coming back soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And leave it to you to side with the murdering dictator........your moral compass isn't broken, it never existed....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are you talking about? The murdering dictator is yours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You guys are so funny when you post stupid crap.....
Click to expand...

Why is it then that your dictator imposes inhuman sanctions on Venezuela whose effects you blame on Maduro?


----------



## 2aguy

Bleipriester said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its ok to hold terrorists without trial for decades. I dont think these characters will be coming back soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And leave it to you to side with the murdering dictator........your moral compass isn't broken, it never existed....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are you talking about? The murdering dictator is yours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You guys are so funny when you post stupid crap.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why is it then that your dictator imposes inhuman sanctions on Venezuela whose effects you blame on Maduro?
Click to expand...



Moron, we have no reason to help a murderous dictator...........why do you blame us when all that asshat has to do is stop being a murderous dictator....?

YOu left wing morons don't have functioning moral compasses.............


----------



## Bleipriester

2aguy said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its ok to hold terrorists without trial for decades. I dont think these characters will be coming back soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And leave it to you to side with the murdering dictator........your moral compass isn't broken, it never existed....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are you talking about? The murdering dictator is yours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You guys are so funny when you post stupid crap.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why is it then that your dictator imposes inhuman sanctions on Venezuela whose effects you blame on Maduro?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Moron, we have no reason to help a murderous dictator...........why do you blame us when all that asshat has to do is stop being a murderous dictator....?
> 
> YOu left wing morons don't have functioning moral compasses.............
Click to expand...

You don´t have such a compass. Labeling an elected democrat "dictator" is not a valid reason to starve a people. There is no reason at all.
And Trump campaigned with ending "regime changes", not conducting them.


----------



## 2aguy

Bleipriester said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its ok to hold terrorists without trial for decades. I dont think these characters will be coming back soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And leave it to you to side with the murdering dictator........your moral compass isn't broken, it never existed....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are you talking about? The murdering dictator is yours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You guys are so funny when you post stupid crap.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why is it then that your dictator imposes inhuman sanctions on Venezuela whose effects you blame on Maduro?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Moron, we have no reason to help a murderous dictator...........why do you blame us when all that asshat has to do is stop being a murderous dictator....?
> 
> YOu left wing morons don't have functioning moral compasses.............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don´t have such a compass. Labeling an elected democrat "dictator" is not a valid reason to starve a people. There is no reason at all.
> And Trump campaigned with ending "regime changes", not conducting them.
Click to expand...



The only one starving people is maduro......they were doing fine until morons like you took over and now they have no food, they have to kill their pets to feed their children....that's on you and your belief system....not us.  And, you moron.....everytime do gooders like you give food to dictators to "feed," their people....they give it to the thugs murdering their people....you idiot.


----------



## Bleipriester

2aguy said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its ok to hold terrorists without trial for decades. I dont think these characters will be coming back soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And leave it to you to side with the murdering dictator........your moral compass isn't broken, it never existed....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are you talking about? The murdering dictator is yours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You guys are so funny when you post stupid crap.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why is it then that your dictator imposes inhuman sanctions on Venezuela whose effects you blame on Maduro?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Moron, we have no reason to help a murderous dictator...........why do you blame us when all that asshat has to do is stop being a murderous dictator....?
> 
> YOu left wing morons don't have functioning moral compasses.............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don´t have such a compass. Labeling an elected democrat "dictator" is not a valid reason to starve a people. There is no reason at all.
> And Trump campaigned with ending "regime changes", not conducting them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The only one starving people is maduro......they were doing fine until morons like you took over and now they have no food, they have to kill their pets to feed their children....that's on you and your belief system....not us.  And, you moron.....everytime do gooders like you give food to dictators to "feed," their people....they give it to the thugs murdering their people....you idiot.
Click to expand...

Most people outside the US don´t believe that crap anymore. We know that all "muderous Dictators" do either have a lot of oil or govern a place of strategic interest for the US.
Dictatorships like Saudi Arabia don´t face your criticism.

Venezuela was poor before Chavez took over. Where capitalism messes up, people ask for saviors.
Venezuela´s severely damaged economy is not weaker today than it was in 1998.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Bleipriester said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its ok to hold terrorists without trial for decades. I dont think these characters will be coming back soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And leave it to you to side with the murdering dictator........your moral compass isn't broken, it never existed....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are you talking about? The murdering dictator is yours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You guys are so funny when you post stupid crap.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why is it then that your dictator imposes inhuman sanctions on Venezuela whose effects you blame on Maduro?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Moron, we have no reason to help a murderous dictator...........why do you blame us when all that asshat has to do is stop being a murderous dictator....?
> 
> YOu left wing morons don't have functioning moral compasses.............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don´t have such a compass. Labeling an elected democrat "dictator" is not a valid reason to starve a people. There is no reason at all.
> And Trump campaigned with ending "regime changes", not conducting them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The only one starving people is maduro......they were doing fine until morons like you took over and now they have no food, they have to kill their pets to feed their children....that's on you and your belief system....not us.  And, you moron.....everytime do gooders like you give food to dictators to "feed," their people....they give it to the thugs murdering their people....you idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most people outside the US don´t believe that crap anymore. We know that all "muderous Dictators" do either have a lot of oil or govern a place of strategic interest for the US.
> Dictatorships like Saudi Arabia don´t face your criticism.
> 
> Venezuela was poor before Chavez took over. Where capitalism messes up, people ask for saviors.
> Venezuela´s severely damaged economy is not weaker today than it was in 1998.
Click to expand...

US drug consumption has ravaged Central America. Sanctions create a self fulfiling scenario and the US regime change policy kicks in. Putin should move some nukes to Caracas and point them at the US. All of this nonsense would then stop.


----------



## Aletheia4u

Tommy Tainant said:


> Venezuela detains two Americans allegedly involved in failed raid to remove Maduro
> 
> 
> President Nicolas Maduro claims men were among 13 ‘terrorists’ involved in plot to enter country via the coast and oust him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theguardian.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When will the US stop interfering in other nations ?


It was the Corporate own Deep State that is interfering into other countries' affairs. 
Maduro has changed their country's constitution that give the farmers the power over their own lands. That allows the farmers to use traditional methods of growing their own crops. But Big chemical wants to change their constitution back, that only allows the Venezuelan's farmers to use their GMO seeds. 
 The Deep State are the ones who are pushing this narrative that Maduro is a dictator. which dictators are not for the people. But it seems like Maduro is for his people, not against them.
 But the Obama's regime has been smuggling in military style assault weapons to the drug cartels. So that they can terrorize these farmers from off of their lands. 
 That is why they immigrants are coming over here. Because they are being forced from off of their lands by Big Corporations that is trying to produce fuel for this Paris accord/ Green New Deal. 
 But they are having the American people to clean up their mess that they are creating at the expense of tax dollars. 
 And so Maduro is trying to save his country from Big Corporations. And there is a shadow government that is operating under our noses, while we are focusing on Russia Russia Russia and impeachment and so on. 









						Venezuela's 'people as legislators' ban GMOs, protect traditional seeds
					

A radical new Seed Law drafted by Venezuelan people, farmers and NGOs was signed into law in the closing days of 2015, write William Camacaro, Frederick B. Mills & Christina M. Schiavoni. Striking back against the corporate takeover of seeds and peddling of GMOs, the Seed Law bans transgenic...




					theecologist.org
				












						Venezuela Bans GMO Crops, Passes One of World's Most Progressive Seed Laws - EcoWatch
					

Venezuela approved a new law on Dec. 23, 2015, that imposes one of the world’s toughest regulations on genetically modified organisms (GMOs). The anti-GMO and anti-patenting seed law was approved by the National Assembly of Venezuela in its final session. Today, the new opposition coalition—the...




					www.ecowatch.com


----------



## Aletheia4u

Pres.Trump should not get involve. But let the Venezuelan's government execute them. That will stop the Deep State from interfering. The Deep State has been using the American People to fight their battles by persuasion. Painting false pictures of other world leaders that doesn't go along with their agendas.
 They uses mind control tactics on us. Even though, that we know that they are after Pres.Trump. That they still can have us fighting for them. 
 They even have law enforcement to lock us up in our homes. But we still listens to them.
 Maybe that is why Pres.Trump has been not responding to certain things that is going on. Maybe he  is trying to get us to wake up from the control that they has over our minds. 
 He cannot do anything while the Deep State has control over our thoughts.


----------



## Bleipriester

Tommy Tainant said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its ok to hold terrorists without trial for decades. I dont think these characters will be coming back soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And leave it to you to side with the murdering dictator........your moral compass isn't broken, it never existed....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are you talking about? The murdering dictator is yours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You guys are so funny when you post stupid crap.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why is it then that your dictator imposes inhuman sanctions on Venezuela whose effects you blame on Maduro?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Moron, we have no reason to help a murderous dictator...........why do you blame us when all that asshat has to do is stop being a murderous dictator....?
> 
> YOu left wing morons don't have functioning moral compasses.............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don´t have such a compass. Labeling an elected democrat "dictator" is not a valid reason to starve a people. There is no reason at all.
> And Trump campaigned with ending "regime changes", not conducting them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The only one starving people is maduro......they were doing fine until morons like you took over and now they have no food, they have to kill their pets to feed their children....that's on you and your belief system....not us.  And, you moron.....everytime do gooders like you give food to dictators to "feed," their people....they give it to the thugs murdering their people....you idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most people outside the US don´t believe that crap anymore. We know that all "muderous Dictators" do either have a lot of oil or govern a place of strategic interest for the US.
> Dictatorships like Saudi Arabia don´t face your criticism.
> 
> Venezuela was poor before Chavez took over. Where capitalism messes up, people ask for saviors.
> Venezuela´s severely damaged economy is not weaker today than it was in 1998.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> US drug consumption has ravaged Central America. Sanctions create a self fulfiling scenario and the US regime change policy kicks in. Putin should move some nukes to Caracas and point them at the US. All of this nonsense would then stop.
Click to expand...

The actual point in this issue is that Maduro is not selling drugs, but Trump is using his accusation as pretext to establish a naval blockade that has been rejected by the DoD last year. Meanwhile the flow of drugs continues unhindered.


----------



## Aletheia4u




----------



## harmonica

2aguy said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its ok to hold terrorists without trial for decades. I dont think these characters will be coming back soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And leave it to you to side with the murdering dictator........your moral compass isn't broken, it never existed....
Click to expand...

..this [ hahahahahhaha ] comedic if not for the dead ''''''invasion'''''  just made Maduro's position STRONGER


----------



## harmonica

Aletheia4u said:


> Pres.Trump should not get involve. But let the Venezuelan's government execute them. That will stop the Deep State from interfering. The Deep State has been using the American People to fight their battles by persuasion. Painting false pictures of other world leaders that doesn't go along with their agendas.
> They uses mind control tactics on us. Even though, that we know that they are after Pres.Trump. That they still can have us fighting for them.
> They even have law enforcement to lock us up in our homes. But we still listens to them.
> Maybe that is why Pres.Trump has been not responding to certain things that is going on. Maybe he  is trying to get us to wake up from the control that they has over our minds.
> He cannot do anything while the Deep State has control over our thoughts.


.....and they should send dumbass Goudreau there also.....that guy is living in Unreality Land and caused big problems for everyone ...he screwed over the good people in Venezuela


----------



## Aletheia4u

It was the American people who made the Clintons rich.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Aletheia4u said:


> It was the American people who made the Clintons rich.


"Lock her up"......................................
They really should be investigated.


----------



## Corazon

What happened to the 13 arrested guys? Does anybody have some news?


----------



## Corazon

Aletheia4u said:


> Pres.Trump should not get involve. But let the Venezuelan's government execute them. That will stop the Deep State from interfering. The Deep State has been using the American People to fight their battles by persuasion. Painting false pictures of other world leaders that doesn't go along with their agendas.
> They uses mind control tactics on us. Even though, that we know that they are after Pres.Trump. That they still can have us fighting for them.
> They even have law enforcement to lock us up in our homes. But we still listens to them.
> Maybe that is why Pres.Trump has been not responding to certain things that is going on. Maybe he  is trying to get us to wake up from the control that they has over our minds.
> He cannot do anything while the Deep State has control over our thoughts.


Venezuela abolished capital punishment in 1863.
I didn't know but it looks like it was the first country in the whole world to abolish death penalty


----------



## Polishprince

Tommy Tainant said:


> Venezuela detains two Americans allegedly involved in failed raid to remove Maduro
> 
> 
> President Nicolas Maduro claims men were among 13 ‘terrorists’ involved in plot to enter country via the coast and oust him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theguardian.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When will the US stop interfering in other nations ?




Just because the two alleged mercenaries were Americans, doesn't mean the US government is involved at all.   Maduro is paranoid.

All that the Venezuelan strongman has to do now is to return these American citizens and not even think about holding hostages.   America doesn't go for that shit.


----------



## Corazon

Polishprince said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Venezuela detains two Americans allegedly involved in failed raid to remove Maduro
> 
> 
> President Nicolas Maduro claims men were among 13 ‘terrorists’ involved in plot to enter country via the coast and oust him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theguardian.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When will the US stop interfering in other nations ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just because the two alleged mercenaries were Americans, doesn't mean the US government is involved at all.   Maduro is paranoid.
> 
> All that the Venezuelan strongman has to do now is to return these American citizens and not even think about holding hostages.   America doesn't go for that shit.
Click to expand...

I agree that the fact they're American citizens does not mean the US government is their "instigator" but I don't think they will be released before a trial


----------



## Frankeneinstein

Tommy Tainant said:


> Venezuela detains two Americans allegedly involved in failed raid to remove Maduro
> 
> 
> President Nicolas Maduro claims men were among 13 ‘terrorists’ involved in plot to enter country via the coast and oust him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theguardian.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When will the US stop interfering in other nations ?


When the lefties start feeding their citizens


> President Nicolas Maduro claims men were among 13 ‘terrorists’ involved in plot to enter country via the coast and oust him



Tommy, it says 2 of thirteen were American [and mercenaries at that]...sounds like all we did was crash an international blanket party.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Bleipriester said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its ok to hold terrorists without trial for decades. I dont think these characters will be coming back soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And leave it to you to side with the murdering dictator........your moral compass isn't broken, it never existed....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are you talking about? The murdering dictator is yours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You guys are so funny when you post stupid crap.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why is it then that your dictator imposes inhuman sanctions on Venezuela whose effects you blame on Maduro?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Moron, we have no reason to help a murderous dictator...........why do you blame us when all that asshat has to do is stop being a murderous dictator....?
> 
> YOu left wing morons don't have functioning moral compasses.............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don´t have such a compass. Labeling an elected democrat "dictator" is not a valid reason to starve a people. There is no reason at all.
> And Trump campaigned with ending "regime changes", not conducting them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The only one starving people is maduro......they were doing fine until morons like you took over and now they have no food, they have to kill their pets to feed their children....that's on you and your belief system....not us.  And, you moron.....everytime do gooders like you give food to dictators to "feed," their people....they give it to the thugs murdering their people....you idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most people outside the US don´t believe that crap anymore. We know that all "muderous Dictators" do either have a lot of oil or govern a place of strategic interest for the US.
> Dictatorships like Saudi Arabia don´t face your criticism.
> 
> Venezuela was poor before Chavez took over. Where capitalism messes up, people ask for saviors.
> Venezuela´s severely damaged economy is not weaker today than it was in 1998.
Click to expand...


*Venezuela was poor before Chavez took over.*

You mean back when people had toilet paper and enough to eat?
It's a good thing Chavez and Maduro enriched the country up to its present level, eh comrade?

*Venezuela´s severely damaged economy is not weaker today than it was in 1998.*

Liar.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Aletheia4u said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Venezuela detains two Americans allegedly involved in failed raid to remove Maduro
> 
> 
> President Nicolas Maduro claims men were among 13 ‘terrorists’ involved in plot to enter country via the coast and oust him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theguardian.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When will the US stop interfering in other nations ?
> 
> 
> 
> It was the Corporate own Deep State that is interfering into other countries' affairs.
> Maduro has changed their country's constitution that give the farmers the power over their own lands. That allows the farmers to use traditional methods of growing their own crops. But Big chemical wants to change their constitution back, that only allows the Venezuelan's farmers to use their GMO seeds.
> The Deep State are the ones who are pushing this narrative that Maduro is a dictator. which dictators are not for the people. But it seems like Maduro is for his people, not against them.
> But the Obama's regime has been smuggling in military style assault weapons to the drug cartels. So that they can terrorize these farmers from off of their lands.
> That is why they immigrants are coming over here. Because they are being forced from off of their lands by Big Corporations that is trying to produce fuel for this Paris accord/ Green New Deal.
> But they are having the American people to clean up their mess that they are creating at the expense of tax dollars.
> And so Maduro is trying to save his country from Big Corporations. And there is a shadow government that is operating under our noses, while we are focusing on Russia Russia Russia and impeachment and so on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Venezuela's 'people as legislators' ban GMOs, protect traditional seeds
> 
> 
> A radical new Seed Law drafted by Venezuelan people, farmers and NGOs was signed into law in the closing days of 2015, write William Camacaro, Frederick B. Mills & Christina M. Schiavoni. Striking back against the corporate takeover of seeds and peddling of GMOs, the Seed Law bans transgenic...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theecologist.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Venezuela Bans GMO Crops, Passes One of World's Most Progressive Seed Laws - EcoWatch
> 
> 
> Venezuela approved a new law on Dec. 23, 2015, that imposes one of the world’s toughest regulations on genetically modified organisms (GMOs). The anti-GMO and anti-patenting seed law was approved by the National Assembly of Venezuela in its final session. Today, the new opposition coalition—the...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ecowatch.com
Click to expand...


*But Big chemical wants to change their constitution back, that only allows the Venezuelan's farmers to use their GMO seeds. *

When you can't produce enough food, the first thing to do is ban better seeds.


----------



## Polishprince

Bleipriester said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its ok to hold terrorists without trial for decades. I dont think these characters will be coming back soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And leave it to you to side with the murdering dictator........your moral compass isn't broken, it never existed....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are you talking about? The murdering dictator is yours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You guys are so funny when you post stupid crap.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why is it then that your dictator imposes inhuman sanctions on Venezuela whose effects you blame on Maduro?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Moron, we have no reason to help a murderous dictator...........why do you blame us when all that asshat has to do is stop being a murderous dictator....?
> 
> YOu left wing morons don't have functioning moral compasses.............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don´t have such a compass. Labeling an elected democrat "dictator" is not a valid reason to starve a people. There is no reason at all.
> And Trump campaigned with ending "regime changes", not conducting them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The only one starving people is maduro......they were doing fine until morons like you took over and now they have no food, they have to kill their pets to feed their children....that's on you and your belief system....not us.  And, you moron.....everytime do gooders like you give food to dictators to "feed," their people....they give it to the thugs murdering their people....you idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most people outside the US don´t believe that crap anymore. We know that all "muderous Dictators" do either have a lot of oil or govern a place of strategic interest for the US.
> Dictatorships like Saudi Arabia don´t face your criticism.
> 
> Venezuela was poor before Chavez took over. Where capitalism messes up, people ask for saviors.
> Venezuela´s severely damaged economy is not weaker today than it was in 1998.
Click to expand...



Where did you get the idea that Venezuela was poor before Chavez took over? 


In actuality, they were one of the wealthiest nations in Latin America.       Much like Cuba was before Castro took over.

Liberalism destroys economies.


----------



## JustAGuy1

Bleipriester said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> It doesnt surprise me tommy and olde europe wasted no time putting his oppressive dick in their mouth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No surprise at all to see Tainted Tommy and Olde Europe  siding with a failed socialist regime, depraved enough to attack an unarmed passenger ship, and pathetic enough to devastatingly lose the resulting battle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What are you calling _“More lies”_?
> 
> Are you denying that a Venezuelan warship attacked an unarmed passenger ship, and lost the resulting battle, or are you denying that Tainted Tommy and Olde Europe can clearly be seen, in this thread, siding with the degenerate regime responsible for that failed and pathetic attack?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The smaller Venezuelan ship was rammed by the "Resolute", that has icebreaker capabilities.
> I am siding with Maduro and you won´t convince me otherwise. Heil Maduro. Your Regime is sick and unsupportable. Fuck your regime and its mercs.
Click to expand...


Wanna know how I know you're an idiot?
You actually believe that a Balck Ops force would carry their real passports on a mission.


----------



## Preacher

No surprise here. The USA has overthrown democratically elected leaders for 100 years or more. Every US president has been a war criminal and should be treated as such.


----------



## Bleipriester

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its ok to hold terrorists without trial for decades. I dont think these characters will be coming back soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And leave it to you to side with the murdering dictator........your moral compass isn't broken, it never existed....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are you talking about? The murdering dictator is yours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You guys are so funny when you post stupid crap.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why is it then that your dictator imposes inhuman sanctions on Venezuela whose effects you blame on Maduro?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Moron, we have no reason to help a murderous dictator...........why do you blame us when all that asshat has to do is stop being a murderous dictator....?
> 
> YOu left wing morons don't have functioning moral compasses.............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don´t have such a compass. Labeling an elected democrat "dictator" is not a valid reason to starve a people. There is no reason at all.
> And Trump campaigned with ending "regime changes", not conducting them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The only one starving people is maduro......they were doing fine until morons like you took over and now they have no food, they have to kill their pets to feed their children....that's on you and your belief system....not us.  And, you moron.....everytime do gooders like you give food to dictators to "feed," their people....they give it to the thugs murdering their people....you idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most people outside the US don´t believe that crap anymore. We know that all "muderous Dictators" do either have a lot of oil or govern a place of strategic interest for the US.
> Dictatorships like Saudi Arabia don´t face your criticism.
> 
> Venezuela was poor before Chavez took over. Where capitalism messes up, people ask for saviors.
> Venezuela´s severely damaged economy is not weaker today than it was in 1998.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Venezuela was poor before Chavez took over.*
> 
> You mean back when people had toilet paper and enough to eat?
> It's a good thing Chavez and Maduro enriched the country up to its present level, eh comrade?
> 
> *Venezuela´s severely damaged economy is not weaker today than it was in 1998.*
> 
> Liar.
Click to expand...

Here´s proof, you Trump shithead.







Plus today it is even better because people have homes and more stuff is getting produced.


----------



## Bleipriester

JustAGuy1 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> It doesnt surprise me tommy and olde europe wasted no time putting his oppressive dick in their mouth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No surprise at all to see Tainted Tommy and Olde Europe  siding with a failed socialist regime, depraved enough to attack an unarmed passenger ship, and pathetic enough to devastatingly lose the resulting battle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What are you calling _“More lies”_?
> 
> Are you denying that a Venezuelan warship attacked an unarmed passenger ship, and lost the resulting battle, or are you denying that Tainted Tommy and Olde Europe can clearly be seen, in this thread, siding with the degenerate regime responsible for that failed and pathetic attack?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The smaller Venezuelan ship was rammed by the "Resolute", that has icebreaker capabilities.
> I am siding with Maduro and you won´t convince me otherwise. Heil Maduro. Your Regime is sick and unsupportable. Fuck your regime and its mercs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wanna know how I know you're an idiot?
> You actually believe that a Balck Ops force would carry their real passports on a mission.
Click to expand...

You think Trump gives a shit?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Bleipriester said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its ok to hold terrorists without trial for decades. I dont think these characters will be coming back soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And leave it to you to side with the murdering dictator........your moral compass isn't broken, it never existed....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are you talking about? The murdering dictator is yours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You guys are so funny when you post stupid crap.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why is it then that your dictator imposes inhuman sanctions on Venezuela whose effects you blame on Maduro?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Moron, we have no reason to help a murderous dictator...........why do you blame us when all that asshat has to do is stop being a murderous dictator....?
> 
> YOu left wing morons don't have functioning moral compasses.............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don´t have such a compass. Labeling an elected democrat "dictator" is not a valid reason to starve a people. There is no reason at all.
> And Trump campaigned with ending "regime changes", not conducting them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The only one starving people is maduro......they were doing fine until morons like you took over and now they have no food, they have to kill their pets to feed their children....that's on you and your belief system....not us.  And, you moron.....everytime do gooders like you give food to dictators to "feed," their people....they give it to the thugs murdering their people....you idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most people outside the US don´t believe that crap anymore. We know that all "muderous Dictators" do either have a lot of oil or govern a place of strategic interest for the US.
> Dictatorships like Saudi Arabia don´t face your criticism.
> 
> Venezuela was poor before Chavez took over. Where capitalism messes up, people ask for saviors.
> Venezuela´s severely damaged economy is not weaker today than it was in 1998.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Venezuela was poor before Chavez took over.*
> 
> You mean back when people had toilet paper and enough to eat?
> It's a good thing Chavez and Maduro enriched the country up to its present level, eh comrade?
> 
> *Venezuela´s severely damaged economy is not weaker today than it was in 1998.*
> 
> Liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here´s proof, you Trump shithead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plus today it is even better because people have homes and more stuff is getting produced.
Click to expand...


*Venezuela´s severely damaged economy is not weaker today than it was in 1998.*

Thanks for refuting your own claim, stupid twat.


----------



## Bleipriester

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its ok to hold terrorists without trial for decades. I dont think these characters will be coming back soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And leave it to you to side with the murdering dictator........your moral compass isn't broken, it never existed....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are you talking about? The murdering dictator is yours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You guys are so funny when you post stupid crap.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why is it then that your dictator imposes inhuman sanctions on Venezuela whose effects you blame on Maduro?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Moron, we have no reason to help a murderous dictator...........why do you blame us when all that asshat has to do is stop being a murderous dictator....?
> 
> YOu left wing morons don't have functioning moral compasses.............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don´t have such a compass. Labeling an elected democrat "dictator" is not a valid reason to starve a people. There is no reason at all.
> And Trump campaigned with ending "regime changes", not conducting them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The only one starving people is maduro......they were doing fine until morons like you took over and now they have no food, they have to kill their pets to feed their children....that's on you and your belief system....not us.  And, you moron.....everytime do gooders like you give food to dictators to "feed," their people....they give it to the thugs murdering their people....you idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most people outside the US don´t believe that crap anymore. We know that all "muderous Dictators" do either have a lot of oil or govern a place of strategic interest for the US.
> Dictatorships like Saudi Arabia don´t face your criticism.
> 
> Venezuela was poor before Chavez took over. Where capitalism messes up, people ask for saviors.
> Venezuela´s severely damaged economy is not weaker today than it was in 1998.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Venezuela was poor before Chavez took over.*
> 
> You mean back when people had toilet paper and enough to eat?
> It's a good thing Chavez and Maduro enriched the country up to its present level, eh comrade?
> 
> *Venezuela´s severely damaged economy is not weaker today than it was in 1998.*
> 
> Liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here´s proof, you Trump shithead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plus today it is even better because people have homes and more stuff is getting produced.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Venezuela´s severely damaged economy is not weaker today than it was in 1998.*
> 
> Thanks for refuting your own claim, stupid twat.
Click to expand...

Phrumpboy, learn how to read charts.


----------



## JustAGuy1

Bleipriester said:


> JustAGuy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> It doesnt surprise me tommy and olde europe wasted no time putting his oppressive dick in their mouth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No surprise at all to see Tainted Tommy and Olde Europe  siding with a failed socialist regime, depraved enough to attack an unarmed passenger ship, and pathetic enough to devastatingly lose the resulting battle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What are you calling _“More lies”_?
> 
> Are you denying that a Venezuelan warship attacked an unarmed passenger ship, and lost the resulting battle, or are you denying that Tainted Tommy and Olde Europe can clearly be seen, in this thread, siding with the degenerate regime responsible for that failed and pathetic attack?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The smaller Venezuelan ship was rammed by the "Resolute", that has icebreaker capabilities.
> I am siding with Maduro and you won´t convince me otherwise. Heil Maduro. Your Regime is sick and unsupportable. Fuck your regime and its mercs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wanna know how I know you're an idiot?
> You actually believe that a Balck Ops force would carry their real passports on a mission.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You think Trump gives a shit?
Click to expand...


It isn't what you think son.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Bleipriester said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its ok to hold terrorists without trial for decades. I dont think these characters will be coming back soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And leave it to you to side with the murdering dictator........your moral compass isn't broken, it never existed....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are you talking about? The murdering dictator is yours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You guys are so funny when you post stupid crap.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why is it then that your dictator imposes inhuman sanctions on Venezuela whose effects you blame on Maduro?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Moron, we have no reason to help a murderous dictator...........why do you blame us when all that asshat has to do is stop being a murderous dictator....?
> 
> YOu left wing morons don't have functioning moral compasses.............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don´t have such a compass. Labeling an elected democrat "dictator" is not a valid reason to starve a people. There is no reason at all.
> And Trump campaigned with ending "regime changes", not conducting them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The only one starving people is maduro......they were doing fine until morons like you took over and now they have no food, they have to kill their pets to feed their children....that's on you and your belief system....not us.  And, you moron.....everytime do gooders like you give food to dictators to "feed," their people....they give it to the thugs murdering their people....you idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most people outside the US don´t believe that crap anymore. We know that all "muderous Dictators" do either have a lot of oil or govern a place of strategic interest for the US.
> Dictatorships like Saudi Arabia don´t face your criticism.
> 
> Venezuela was poor before Chavez took over. Where capitalism messes up, people ask for saviors.
> Venezuela´s severely damaged economy is not weaker today than it was in 1998.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Venezuela was poor before Chavez took over.*
> 
> You mean back when people had toilet paper and enough to eat?
> It's a good thing Chavez and Maduro enriched the country up to its present level, eh comrade?
> 
> *Venezuela´s severely damaged economy is not weaker today than it was in 1998.*
> 
> Liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here´s proof, you Trump shithead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plus today it is even better because people have homes and more stuff is getting produced.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Venezuela´s severely damaged economy is not weaker today than it was in 1998.*
> 
> Thanks for refuting your own claim, stupid twat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Phrumpboy, learn how to read charts.
Click to expand...


*Venezuela´s severely damaged economy is not weaker today than it was in 1998.*




Ummm...your own chart shows 0% growth in 1998, -18% in 2018.....fucking moron.


----------



## whitehall

Another rogue CIA operation? Nobody complained when JFK illegally used the CIA to raise and train an entire invasion army and abandoned them at the Bay of Pigs.


----------



## Bleipriester

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its ok to hold terrorists without trial for decades. I dont think these characters will be coming back soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And leave it to you to side with the murdering dictator........your moral compass isn't broken, it never existed....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are you talking about? The murdering dictator is yours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You guys are so funny when you post stupid crap.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why is it then that your dictator imposes inhuman sanctions on Venezuela whose effects you blame on Maduro?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Moron, we have no reason to help a murderous dictator...........why do you blame us when all that asshat has to do is stop being a murderous dictator....?
> 
> YOu left wing morons don't have functioning moral compasses.............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don´t have such a compass. Labeling an elected democrat "dictator" is not a valid reason to starve a people. There is no reason at all.
> And Trump campaigned with ending "regime changes", not conducting them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The only one starving people is maduro......they were doing fine until morons like you took over and now they have no food, they have to kill their pets to feed their children....that's on you and your belief system....not us.  And, you moron.....everytime do gooders like you give food to dictators to "feed," their people....they give it to the thugs murdering their people....you idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most people outside the US don´t believe that crap anymore. We know that all "muderous Dictators" do either have a lot of oil or govern a place of strategic interest for the US.
> Dictatorships like Saudi Arabia don´t face your criticism.
> 
> Venezuela was poor before Chavez took over. Where capitalism messes up, people ask for saviors.
> Venezuela´s severely damaged economy is not weaker today than it was in 1998.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Venezuela was poor before Chavez took over.*
> 
> You mean back when people had toilet paper and enough to eat?
> It's a good thing Chavez and Maduro enriched the country up to its present level, eh comrade?
> 
> *Venezuela´s severely damaged economy is not weaker today than it was in 1998.*
> 
> Liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here´s proof, you Trump shithead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plus today it is even better because people have homes and more stuff is getting produced.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Venezuela´s severely damaged economy is not weaker today than it was in 1998.*
> 
> Thanks for refuting your own claim, stupid twat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Phrumpboy, learn how to read charts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Venezuela´s severely damaged economy is not weaker today than it was in 1998.*
> View attachment 333929
> 
> Ummm...your own chart shows 0% growth in 1998, -18% in 2018.....fucking moron.
Click to expand...

Growth is not GDP, Einstein.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Bleipriester said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its ok to hold terrorists without trial for decades. I dont think these characters will be coming back soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And leave it to you to side with the murdering dictator........your moral compass isn't broken, it never existed....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are you talking about? The murdering dictator is yours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You guys are so funny when you post stupid crap.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why is it then that your dictator imposes inhuman sanctions on Venezuela whose effects you blame on Maduro?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Moron, we have no reason to help a murderous dictator...........why do you blame us when all that asshat has to do is stop being a murderous dictator....?
> 
> YOu left wing morons don't have functioning moral compasses.............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don´t have such a compass. Labeling an elected democrat "dictator" is not a valid reason to starve a people. There is no reason at all.
> And Trump campaigned with ending "regime changes", not conducting them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The only one starving people is maduro......they were doing fine until morons like you took over and now they have no food, they have to kill their pets to feed their children....that's on you and your belief system....not us.  And, you moron.....everytime do gooders like you give food to dictators to "feed," their people....they give it to the thugs murdering their people....you idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most people outside the US don´t believe that crap anymore. We know that all "muderous Dictators" do either have a lot of oil or govern a place of strategic interest for the US.
> Dictatorships like Saudi Arabia don´t face your criticism.
> 
> Venezuela was poor before Chavez took over. Where capitalism messes up, people ask for saviors.
> Venezuela´s severely damaged economy is not weaker today than it was in 1998.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Venezuela was poor before Chavez took over.*
> 
> You mean back when people had toilet paper and enough to eat?
> It's a good thing Chavez and Maduro enriched the country up to its present level, eh comrade?
> 
> *Venezuela´s severely damaged economy is not weaker today than it was in 1998.*
> 
> Liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here´s proof, you Trump shithead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plus today it is even better because people have homes and more stuff is getting produced.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Venezuela´s severely damaged economy is not weaker today than it was in 1998.*
> 
> Thanks for refuting your own claim, stupid twat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Phrumpboy, learn how to read charts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Venezuela´s severely damaged economy is not weaker today than it was in 1998.*
> View attachment 333929
> 
> Ummm...your own chart shows 0% growth in 1998, -18% in 2018.....fucking moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Growth is not GDP, Einstein.
Click to expand...


*Growth is not GDP*

GDP shrinking in Venezuela is definitely not growth. Idiot.
Did you notice their growth rate was negative in 2014, 2015, 2016, 2017 and 2018?
Is that you idea of "not weaker"? LOL!


----------



## Bleipriester

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its ok to hold terrorists without trial for decades. I dont think these characters will be coming back soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And leave it to you to side with the murdering dictator........your moral compass isn't broken, it never existed....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are you talking about? The murdering dictator is yours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You guys are so funny when you post stupid crap.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why is it then that your dictator imposes inhuman sanctions on Venezuela whose effects you blame on Maduro?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Moron, we have no reason to help a murderous dictator...........why do you blame us when all that asshat has to do is stop being a murderous dictator....?
> 
> YOu left wing morons don't have functioning moral compasses.............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don´t have such a compass. Labeling an elected democrat "dictator" is not a valid reason to starve a people. There is no reason at all.
> And Trump campaigned with ending "regime changes", not conducting them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The only one starving people is maduro......they were doing fine until morons like you took over and now they have no food, they have to kill their pets to feed their children....that's on you and your belief system....not us.  And, you moron.....everytime do gooders like you give food to dictators to "feed," their people....they give it to the thugs murdering their people....you idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most people outside the US don´t believe that crap anymore. We know that all "muderous Dictators" do either have a lot of oil or govern a place of strategic interest for the US.
> Dictatorships like Saudi Arabia don´t face your criticism.
> 
> Venezuela was poor before Chavez took over. Where capitalism messes up, people ask for saviors.
> Venezuela´s severely damaged economy is not weaker today than it was in 1998.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Venezuela was poor before Chavez took over.*
> 
> You mean back when people had toilet paper and enough to eat?
> It's a good thing Chavez and Maduro enriched the country up to its present level, eh comrade?
> 
> *Venezuela´s severely damaged economy is not weaker today than it was in 1998.*
> 
> Liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here´s proof, you Trump shithead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plus today it is even better because people have homes and more stuff is getting produced.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Venezuela´s severely damaged economy is not weaker today than it was in 1998.*
> 
> Thanks for refuting your own claim, stupid twat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Phrumpboy, learn how to read charts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Venezuela´s severely damaged economy is not weaker today than it was in 1998.*
> View attachment 333929
> 
> Ummm...your own chart shows 0% growth in 1998, -18% in 2018.....fucking moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Growth is not GDP, Einstein.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Growth is not GDP*
> 
> GDP shrinking in Venezuela is definitely not growth. Idiot.
> Did you notice their growth rate was negative in 2014, 2015, 2016, 2017 and 2018?
> Is that you idea of "not weaker"? LOL!
Click to expand...

The potential of the economy is even larger.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Bleipriester said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its ok to hold terrorists without trial for decades. I dont think these characters will be coming back soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And leave it to you to side with the murdering dictator........your moral compass isn't broken, it never existed....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are you talking about? The murdering dictator is yours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You guys are so funny when you post stupid crap.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why is it then that your dictator imposes inhuman sanctions on Venezuela whose effects you blame on Maduro?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Moron, we have no reason to help a murderous dictator...........why do you blame us when all that asshat has to do is stop being a murderous dictator....?
> 
> YOu left wing morons don't have functioning moral compasses.............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don´t have such a compass. Labeling an elected democrat "dictator" is not a valid reason to starve a people. There is no reason at all.
> And Trump campaigned with ending "regime changes", not conducting them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The only one starving people is maduro......they were doing fine until morons like you took over and now they have no food, they have to kill their pets to feed their children....that's on you and your belief system....not us.  And, you moron.....everytime do gooders like you give food to dictators to "feed," their people....they give it to the thugs murdering their people....you idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most people outside the US don´t believe that crap anymore. We know that all "muderous Dictators" do either have a lot of oil or govern a place of strategic interest for the US.
> Dictatorships like Saudi Arabia don´t face your criticism.
> 
> Venezuela was poor before Chavez took over. Where capitalism messes up, people ask for saviors.
> Venezuela´s severely damaged economy is not weaker today than it was in 1998.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Venezuela was poor before Chavez took over.*
> 
> You mean back when people had toilet paper and enough to eat?
> It's a good thing Chavez and Maduro enriched the country up to its present level, eh comrade?
> 
> *Venezuela´s severely damaged economy is not weaker today than it was in 1998.*
> 
> Liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here´s proof, you Trump shithead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plus today it is even better because people have homes and more stuff is getting produced.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Venezuela´s severely damaged economy is not weaker today than it was in 1998.*
> 
> Thanks for refuting your own claim, stupid twat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Phrumpboy, learn how to read charts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Venezuela´s severely damaged economy is not weaker today than it was in 1998.*
> View attachment 333929
> 
> Ummm...your own chart shows 0% growth in 1998, -18% in 2018.....fucking moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Growth is not GDP, Einstein.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Growth is not GDP*
> 
> GDP shrinking in Venezuela is definitely not growth. Idiot.
> Did you notice their growth rate was negative in 2014, 2015, 2016, 2017 and 2018?
> Is that you idea of "not weaker"? LOL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The potential of the economy is even larger.
Click to expand...


Yeah, when you run down your oil industry and drive away millions of productive citizens, 
you'll always have tons of never realized potential.
Their 2019 inflation of 9500% was also awesome!


----------



## LuckyDuck

Tommy Tainant said:


> Venezuela detains two Americans allegedly involved in failed raid to remove Maduro
> 
> 
> President Nicolas Maduro claims men were among 13 ‘terrorists’ involved in plot to enter country via the coast and oust him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theguardian.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When will the US stop interfering in other nations ?


Think about this, if your mind has the IQ to do it.  Maduro is supported by the military.  So, no matter if some crazed lunatic or a handful of conspirators aided by a few independently operating former U.S. special ops personnel, were to somehow manage to succeed in killing Maduro, the military, which I emphasize, supports him, would simply replace him with one of their own.  This replacement would simply shed his uniform and claim that he would carry out Maduro's policies until the remainder of the six-year term ended and subsequent elections would be held.
End result the massive voting irregularities would continue at the next election and in the end.....nothing changes.  
It's not different than when the U.S., kills off the head of ISIS, he is only replaced by the next-in-line and this continues to repeat itself, on and on.   When you have an authoritarian style organization or government, the authoritarian style organization or government just puts another of its representatives on the pedestal.  
Whether you can actually believe this or not, the US government has actually learned this and while providing support for opposing candidates in these oppressive governments, it has ceased the nonsense of "sending in a handful" of assassins.  If the US really was dead set on getting an oppressive ruler out of a nation, it would simply do what it did with regard to Daniel Ortega, send in massive troops.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

LuckyDuck said:


> Think about this, if your mind has the IQ to do it. Maduro is supported by the military.



  Would this be the same military, the naval branch of which had one of its armed warships pick a fight with an unarmed, partially-disabled passenger cruise ship, and badly lose the ensuing battle?


----------



## percysunshine

Ok, so 4 million people flee a country.

What is wrong with this picture?


----------



## Bleipriester

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its ok to hold terrorists without trial for decades. I dont think these characters will be coming back soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And leave it to you to side with the murdering dictator........your moral compass isn't broken, it never existed....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are you talking about? The murdering dictator is yours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You guys are so funny when you post stupid crap.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why is it then that your dictator imposes inhuman sanctions on Venezuela whose effects you blame on Maduro?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Moron, we have no reason to help a murderous dictator...........why do you blame us when all that asshat has to do is stop being a murderous dictator....?
> 
> YOu left wing morons don't have functioning moral compasses.............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don´t have such a compass. Labeling an elected democrat "dictator" is not a valid reason to starve a people. There is no reason at all.
> And Trump campaigned with ending "regime changes", not conducting them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The only one starving people is maduro......they were doing fine until morons like you took over and now they have no food, they have to kill their pets to feed their children....that's on you and your belief system....not us.  And, you moron.....everytime do gooders like you give food to dictators to "feed," their people....they give it to the thugs murdering their people....you idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most people outside the US don´t believe that crap anymore. We know that all "muderous Dictators" do either have a lot of oil or govern a place of strategic interest for the US.
> Dictatorships like Saudi Arabia don´t face your criticism.
> 
> Venezuela was poor before Chavez took over. Where capitalism messes up, people ask for saviors.
> Venezuela´s severely damaged economy is not weaker today than it was in 1998.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Venezuela was poor before Chavez took over.*
> 
> You mean back when people had toilet paper and enough to eat?
> It's a good thing Chavez and Maduro enriched the country up to its present level, eh comrade?
> 
> *Venezuela´s severely damaged economy is not weaker today than it was in 1998.*
> 
> Liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here´s proof, you Trump shithead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plus today it is even better because people have homes and more stuff is getting produced.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Venezuela´s severely damaged economy is not weaker today than it was in 1998.*
> 
> Thanks for refuting your own claim, stupid twat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Phrumpboy, learn how to read charts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Venezuela´s severely damaged economy is not weaker today than it was in 1998.*
> View attachment 333929
> 
> Ummm...your own chart shows 0% growth in 1998, -18% in 2018.....fucking moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Growth is not GDP, Einstein.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Growth is not GDP*
> 
> GDP shrinking in Venezuela is definitely not growth. Idiot.
> Did you notice their growth rate was negative in 2014, 2015, 2016, 2017 and 2018?
> Is that you idea of "not weaker"? LOL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The potential of the economy is even larger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, when you run down your oil industry and drive away millions of productive citizens,
> you'll always have tons of never realized potential.
> Their 2019 inflation of 9500% was also awesome!
Click to expand...

See how Venezuela´s oil revenues developed:






And you can´t blame the effects of opposition economic boycott and sanctions on the government. That´s cynical and only shows that you will parrot your Adolf no matter what he does. Do you know that sanctions also harm your own economy?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Bleipriester said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its ok to hold terrorists without trial for decades. I dont think these characters will be coming back soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And leave it to you to side with the murdering dictator........your moral compass isn't broken, it never existed....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are you talking about? The murdering dictator is yours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You guys are so funny when you post stupid crap.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why is it then that your dictator imposes inhuman sanctions on Venezuela whose effects you blame on Maduro?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Moron, we have no reason to help a murderous dictator...........why do you blame us when all that asshat has to do is stop being a murderous dictator....?
> 
> YOu left wing morons don't have functioning moral compasses.............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don´t have such a compass. Labeling an elected democrat "dictator" is not a valid reason to starve a people. There is no reason at all.
> And Trump campaigned with ending "regime changes", not conducting them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The only one starving people is maduro......they were doing fine until morons like you took over and now they have no food, they have to kill their pets to feed their children....that's on you and your belief system....not us.  And, you moron.....everytime do gooders like you give food to dictators to "feed," their people....they give it to the thugs murdering their people....you idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most people outside the US don´t believe that crap anymore. We know that all "muderous Dictators" do either have a lot of oil or govern a place of strategic interest for the US.
> Dictatorships like Saudi Arabia don´t face your criticism.
> 
> Venezuela was poor before Chavez took over. Where capitalism messes up, people ask for saviors.
> Venezuela´s severely damaged economy is not weaker today than it was in 1998.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Venezuela was poor before Chavez took over.*
> 
> You mean back when people had toilet paper and enough to eat?
> It's a good thing Chavez and Maduro enriched the country up to its present level, eh comrade?
> 
> *Venezuela´s severely damaged economy is not weaker today than it was in 1998.*
> 
> Liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here´s proof, you Trump shithead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plus today it is even better because people have homes and more stuff is getting produced.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Venezuela´s severely damaged economy is not weaker today than it was in 1998.*
> 
> Thanks for refuting your own claim, stupid twat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Phrumpboy, learn how to read charts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Venezuela´s severely damaged economy is not weaker today than it was in 1998.*
> View attachment 333929
> 
> Ummm...your own chart shows 0% growth in 1998, -18% in 2018.....fucking moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Growth is not GDP, Einstein.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Growth is not GDP*
> 
> GDP shrinking in Venezuela is definitely not growth. Idiot.
> Did you notice their growth rate was negative in 2014, 2015, 2016, 2017 and 2018?
> Is that you idea of "not weaker"? LOL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The potential of the economy is even larger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, when you run down your oil industry and drive away millions of productive citizens,
> you'll always have tons of never realized potential.
> Their 2019 inflation of 9500% was also awesome!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See how Venezuela´s oil revenues developed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you can´t blame the effects of opposition economic boycott and sanctions on the government. That´s cynical and only shows that you will parrot your Adolf no matter what he does. Do you know that sanctions also harm your own economy?
Click to expand...


Don't you have a more up-to-date chart?
*
See how Venezuela´s oil revenues developed:*

Yes, I see they were lower under Maduro than in 1998.
And inflation was much, much higher.
Is this chart supposed to support any of your claims?


----------



## Bleipriester

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its ok to hold terrorists without trial for decades. I dont think these characters will be coming back soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And leave it to you to side with the murdering dictator........your moral compass isn't broken, it never existed....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are you talking about? The murdering dictator is yours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You guys are so funny when you post stupid crap.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why is it then that your dictator imposes inhuman sanctions on Venezuela whose effects you blame on Maduro?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Moron, we have no reason to help a murderous dictator...........why do you blame us when all that asshat has to do is stop being a murderous dictator....?
> 
> YOu left wing morons don't have functioning moral compasses.............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don´t have such a compass. Labeling an elected democrat "dictator" is not a valid reason to starve a people. There is no reason at all.
> And Trump campaigned with ending "regime changes", not conducting them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The only one starving people is maduro......they were doing fine until morons like you took over and now they have no food, they have to kill their pets to feed their children....that's on you and your belief system....not us.  And, you moron.....everytime do gooders like you give food to dictators to "feed," their people....they give it to the thugs murdering their people....you idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most people outside the US don´t believe that crap anymore. We know that all "muderous Dictators" do either have a lot of oil or govern a place of strategic interest for the US.
> Dictatorships like Saudi Arabia don´t face your criticism.
> 
> Venezuela was poor before Chavez took over. Where capitalism messes up, people ask for saviors.
> Venezuela´s severely damaged economy is not weaker today than it was in 1998.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Venezuela was poor before Chavez took over.*
> 
> You mean back when people had toilet paper and enough to eat?
> It's a good thing Chavez and Maduro enriched the country up to its present level, eh comrade?
> 
> *Venezuela´s severely damaged economy is not weaker today than it was in 1998.*
> 
> Liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here´s proof, you Trump shithead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plus today it is even better because people have homes and more stuff is getting produced.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Venezuela´s severely damaged economy is not weaker today than it was in 1998.*
> 
> Thanks for refuting your own claim, stupid twat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Phrumpboy, learn how to read charts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Venezuela´s severely damaged economy is not weaker today than it was in 1998.*
> View attachment 333929
> 
> Ummm...your own chart shows 0% growth in 1998, -18% in 2018.....fucking moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Growth is not GDP, Einstein.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Growth is not GDP*
> 
> GDP shrinking in Venezuela is definitely not growth. Idiot.
> Did you notice their growth rate was negative in 2014, 2015, 2016, 2017 and 2018?
> Is that you idea of "not weaker"? LOL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The potential of the economy is even larger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, when you run down your oil industry and drive away millions of productive citizens,
> you'll always have tons of never realized potential.
> Their 2019 inflation of 9500% was also awesome!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See how Venezuela´s oil revenues developed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you can´t blame the effects of opposition economic boycott and sanctions on the government. That´s cynical and only shows that you will parrot your Adolf no matter what he does. Do you know that sanctions also harm your own economy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't you have a more up-to-date chart?
> 
> *See how Venezuela´s oil revenues developed:*
> 
> Yes, I see they were lower under Maduro than in 1998.
> And inflation was much, much higher.
> Is this chart supposed to support any of your claims?
Click to expand...

Maduo is not the one to blame. The US was Venezuelas largest oil importer. You know what I mean.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Bleipriester said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its ok to hold terrorists without trial for decades. I dont think these characters will be coming back soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And leave it to you to side with the murdering dictator........your moral compass isn't broken, it never existed....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are you talking about? The murdering dictator is yours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You guys are so funny when you post stupid crap.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why is it then that your dictator imposes inhuman sanctions on Venezuela whose effects you blame on Maduro?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Moron, we have no reason to help a murderous dictator...........why do you blame us when all that asshat has to do is stop being a murderous dictator....?
> 
> YOu left wing morons don't have functioning moral compasses.............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don´t have such a compass. Labeling an elected democrat "dictator" is not a valid reason to starve a people. There is no reason at all.
> And Trump campaigned with ending "regime changes", not conducting them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The only one starving people is maduro......they were doing fine until morons like you took over and now they have no food, they have to kill their pets to feed their children....that's on you and your belief system....not us.  And, you moron.....everytime do gooders like you give food to dictators to "feed," their people....they give it to the thugs murdering their people....you idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most people outside the US don´t believe that crap anymore. We know that all "muderous Dictators" do either have a lot of oil or govern a place of strategic interest for the US.
> Dictatorships like Saudi Arabia don´t face your criticism.
> 
> Venezuela was poor before Chavez took over. Where capitalism messes up, people ask for saviors.
> Venezuela´s severely damaged economy is not weaker today than it was in 1998.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Venezuela was poor before Chavez took over.*
> 
> You mean back when people had toilet paper and enough to eat?
> It's a good thing Chavez and Maduro enriched the country up to its present level, eh comrade?
> 
> *Venezuela´s severely damaged economy is not weaker today than it was in 1998.*
> 
> Liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here´s proof, you Trump shithead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plus today it is even better because people have homes and more stuff is getting produced.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Venezuela´s severely damaged economy is not weaker today than it was in 1998.*
> 
> Thanks for refuting your own claim, stupid twat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Phrumpboy, learn how to read charts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Venezuela´s severely damaged economy is not weaker today than it was in 1998.*
> View attachment 333929
> 
> Ummm...your own chart shows 0% growth in 1998, -18% in 2018.....fucking moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Growth is not GDP, Einstein.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Growth is not GDP*
> 
> GDP shrinking in Venezuela is definitely not growth. Idiot.
> Did you notice their growth rate was negative in 2014, 2015, 2016, 2017 and 2018?
> Is that you idea of "not weaker"? LOL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The potential of the economy is even larger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, when you run down your oil industry and drive away millions of productive citizens,
> you'll always have tons of never realized potential.
> Their 2019 inflation of 9500% was also awesome!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See how Venezuela´s oil revenues developed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you can´t blame the effects of opposition economic boycott and sanctions on the government. That´s cynical and only shows that you will parrot your Adolf no matter what he does. Do you know that sanctions also harm your own economy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't you have a more up-to-date chart?
> 
> *See how Venezuela´s oil revenues developed:*
> 
> Yes, I see they were lower under Maduro than in 1998.
> And inflation was much, much higher.
> Is this chart supposed to support any of your claims?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maduo is not the one to blame. The US was Venezuelas largest oil importer. You know what I mean.
Click to expand...


Maduro isn't to blame for 9500% inflation last year? LOL!
Who is running the printing press, Chavez?

How much has Venezuelan oil production increased since 1998?


----------



## Bleipriester

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its ok to hold terrorists without trial for decades. I dont think these characters will be coming back soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And leave it to you to side with the murdering dictator........your moral compass isn't broken, it never existed....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are you talking about? The murdering dictator is yours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You guys are so funny when you post stupid crap.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why is it then that your dictator imposes inhuman sanctions on Venezuela whose effects you blame on Maduro?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Moron, we have no reason to help a murderous dictator...........why do you blame us when all that asshat has to do is stop being a murderous dictator....?
> 
> YOu left wing morons don't have functioning moral compasses.............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don´t have such a compass. Labeling an elected democrat "dictator" is not a valid reason to starve a people. There is no reason at all.
> And Trump campaigned with ending "regime changes", not conducting them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The only one starving people is maduro......they were doing fine until morons like you took over and now they have no food, they have to kill their pets to feed their children....that's on you and your belief system....not us.  And, you moron.....everytime do gooders like you give food to dictators to "feed," their people....they give it to the thugs murdering their people....you idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most people outside the US don´t believe that crap anymore. We know that all "muderous Dictators" do either have a lot of oil or govern a place of strategic interest for the US.
> Dictatorships like Saudi Arabia don´t face your criticism.
> 
> Venezuela was poor before Chavez took over. Where capitalism messes up, people ask for saviors.
> Venezuela´s severely damaged economy is not weaker today than it was in 1998.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Venezuela was poor before Chavez took over.*
> 
> You mean back when people had toilet paper and enough to eat?
> It's a good thing Chavez and Maduro enriched the country up to its present level, eh comrade?
> 
> *Venezuela´s severely damaged economy is not weaker today than it was in 1998.*
> 
> Liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here´s proof, you Trump shithead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plus today it is even better because people have homes and more stuff is getting produced.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Venezuela´s severely damaged economy is not weaker today than it was in 1998.*
> 
> Thanks for refuting your own claim, stupid twat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Phrumpboy, learn how to read charts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Venezuela´s severely damaged economy is not weaker today than it was in 1998.*
> View attachment 333929
> 
> Ummm...your own chart shows 0% growth in 1998, -18% in 2018.....fucking moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Growth is not GDP, Einstein.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Growth is not GDP*
> 
> GDP shrinking in Venezuela is definitely not growth. Idiot.
> Did you notice their growth rate was negative in 2014, 2015, 2016, 2017 and 2018?
> Is that you idea of "not weaker"? LOL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The potential of the economy is even larger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, when you run down your oil industry and drive away millions of productive citizens,
> you'll always have tons of never realized potential.
> Their 2019 inflation of 9500% was also awesome!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See how Venezuela´s oil revenues developed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you can´t blame the effects of opposition economic boycott and sanctions on the government. That´s cynical and only shows that you will parrot your Adolf no matter what he does. Do you know that sanctions also harm your own economy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't you have a more up-to-date chart?
> 
> *See how Venezuela´s oil revenues developed:*
> 
> Yes, I see they were lower under Maduro than in 1998.
> And inflation was much, much higher.
> Is this chart supposed to support any of your claims?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maduo is not the one to blame. The US was Venezuelas largest oil importer. You know what I mean.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maduro isn't to blame for 9500% inflation last year? LOL!
> Who is running the printing press, Chavez?
> 
> How much has Venezuelan oil production increased since 1998?
Click to expand...

No, he isn´t. And you have fake news inflation, anyway. All the problems are effects of your regime change fuhrer. He is responsible and Obama.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

Tommy Tainant said:


> Venezuela detains two Americans allegedly involved in failed raid to remove Maduro
> 
> 
> President Nicolas Maduro claims men were among 13 ‘terrorists’ involved in plot to enter country via the coast and oust him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theguardian.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When will the US stop interfering in other nations ?



You believe everything you read?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Bleipriester said:


> No, he isn´t. And you have fake news inflation, anyway. All the problems are effects of your regime change fuhrer. He is responsible and Obama.



Maduro is "President", isn't he?
If he isn't responsible for Venezuela's ridiculous inflation, who in his government is responsible?

Please, feel free to post the real inflation rate.


----------



## Bleipriester

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, he isn´t. And you have fake news inflation, anyway. All the problems are effects of your regime change fuhrer. He is responsible and Obama.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maduro is "President", isn't he?
> If he isn't responsible for Venezuela's ridiculous inflation, who in his government is responsible?
> 
> Please, feel free to post the real inflation rate.
Click to expand...

If you claim he´s responsible which of his measures led to the inflation?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Bleipriester said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, he isn´t. And you have fake news inflation, anyway. All the problems are effects of your regime change fuhrer. He is responsible and Obama.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maduro is "President", isn't he?
> If he isn't responsible for Venezuela's ridiculous inflation, who in his government is responsible?
> 
> Please, feel free to post the real inflation rate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you claim he´s responsible which of his measures led to the inflation?
Click to expand...


*If you claim he´s responsible which of his measures led to the inflation?*

Well, it's his central bank running the printing press......so who's responsible?













						Central Bank of Venezuela - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




Looks like Maduro appointed the last 5 Central Bank presidents......maybe it's my fault?


----------



## Bleipriester

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, he isn´t. And you have fake news inflation, anyway. All the problems are effects of your regime change fuhrer. He is responsible and Obama.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maduro is "President", isn't he?
> If he isn't responsible for Venezuela's ridiculous inflation, who in his government is responsible?
> 
> Please, feel free to post the real inflation rate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you claim he´s responsible which of his measures led to the inflation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *If you claim he´s responsible which of his measures led to the inflation?*
> 
> Well, it's his central bank running the printing press......so who's responsible?
> 
> View attachment 334433
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Central Bank of Venezuela - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like Maduro appointed the last 5 Central Bank presidents......maybe it's my fault?
Click to expand...

Where are the actions that led to inflation?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Bleipriester said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, he isn´t. And you have fake news inflation, anyway. All the problems are effects of your regime change fuhrer. He is responsible and Obama.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maduro is "President", isn't he?
> If he isn't responsible for Venezuela's ridiculous inflation, who in his government is responsible?
> 
> Please, feel free to post the real inflation rate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you claim he´s responsible which of his measures led to the inflation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *If you claim he´s responsible which of his measures led to the inflation?*
> 
> Well, it's his central bank running the printing press......so who's responsible?
> 
> View attachment 334433
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Central Bank of Venezuela - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like Maduro appointed the last 5 Central Bank presidents......maybe it's my fault?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where are the actions that led to inflation?
Click to expand...


Here are some links, specially aimed at you...….






						LMGTFY
					

For all those people who find it more convenient to bother you with their question rather than search it for themselves.




					lmgtfy.com


----------



## Bleipriester

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, he isn´t. And you have fake news inflation, anyway. All the problems are effects of your regime change fuhrer. He is responsible and Obama.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maduro is "President", isn't he?
> If he isn't responsible for Venezuela's ridiculous inflation, who in his government is responsible?
> 
> Please, feel free to post the real inflation rate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you claim he´s responsible which of his measures led to the inflation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *If you claim he´s responsible which of his measures led to the inflation?*
> 
> Well, it's his central bank running the printing press......so who's responsible?
> 
> View attachment 334433
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Central Bank of Venezuela - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like Maduro appointed the last 5 Central Bank presidents......maybe it's my fault?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where are the actions that led to inflation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here are some links, specially aimed at you...….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LMGTFY
> 
> 
> For all those people who find it more convenient to bother you with their question rather than search it for themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lmgtfy.com
Click to expand...

Your claim, your proof. Simple as can be. You can´t provide it because the fault resides in Washington, not Caracas.


----------



## Bleipriester

More "soldiers of fortune" (Trump killer mercs) captured yesterday.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Bleipriester said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, he isn´t. And you have fake news inflation, anyway. All the problems are effects of your regime change fuhrer. He is responsible and Obama.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maduro is "President", isn't he?
> If he isn't responsible for Venezuela's ridiculous inflation, who in his government is responsible?
> 
> Please, feel free to post the real inflation rate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you claim he´s responsible which of his measures led to the inflation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *If you claim he´s responsible which of his measures led to the inflation?*
> 
> Well, it's his central bank running the printing press......so who's responsible?
> 
> View attachment 334433
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Central Bank of Venezuela - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like Maduro appointed the last 5 Central Bank presidents......maybe it's my fault?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where are the actions that led to inflation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here are some links, specially aimed at you...….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LMGTFY
> 
> 
> For all those people who find it more convenient to bother you with their question rather than search it for themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lmgtfy.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your claim, your proof. Simple as can be. You can´t provide it because the fault resides in Washington, not Caracas.
Click to expand...


Inflation is when you print too many bolivars and your shitty economy can't produce enough goods. 9500% in 2019......pretty impressive!

One thing commie shitholes are good at, eh comrade?


----------



## Bleipriester

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, he isn´t. And you have fake news inflation, anyway. All the problems are effects of your regime change fuhrer. He is responsible and Obama.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maduro is "President", isn't he?
> If he isn't responsible for Venezuela's ridiculous inflation, who in his government is responsible?
> 
> Please, feel free to post the real inflation rate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you claim he´s responsible which of his measures led to the inflation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *If you claim he´s responsible which of his measures led to the inflation?*
> 
> Well, it's his central bank running the printing press......so who's responsible?
> 
> View attachment 334433
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Central Bank of Venezuela - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like Maduro appointed the last 5 Central Bank presidents......maybe it's my fault?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where are the actions that led to inflation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here are some links, specially aimed at you...….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LMGTFY
> 
> 
> For all those people who find it more convenient to bother you with their question rather than search it for themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lmgtfy.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your claim, your proof. Simple as can be. You can´t provide it because the fault resides in Washington, not Caracas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Inflation is when you print too many bolivars and your shitty economy can't produce enough goods. 9500% in 2019......pretty impressive!
> 
> One thing commie shitholes are good at, eh comrade?
Click to expand...

You don´t know stuff. About the new Bolivar, the Petro and the parallel Dollar.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Bleipriester said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, he isn´t. And you have fake news inflation, anyway. All the problems are effects of your regime change fuhrer. He is responsible and Obama.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maduro is "President", isn't he?
> If he isn't responsible for Venezuela's ridiculous inflation, who in his government is responsible?
> 
> Please, feel free to post the real inflation rate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you claim he´s responsible which of his measures led to the inflation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *If you claim he´s responsible which of his measures led to the inflation?*
> 
> Well, it's his central bank running the printing press......so who's responsible?
> 
> View attachment 334433
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Central Bank of Venezuela - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like Maduro appointed the last 5 Central Bank presidents......maybe it's my fault?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where are the actions that led to inflation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here are some links, specially aimed at you...….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LMGTFY
> 
> 
> For all those people who find it more convenient to bother you with their question rather than search it for themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lmgtfy.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your claim, your proof. Simple as can be. You can´t provide it because the fault resides in Washington, not Caracas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Inflation is when you print too many bolivars and your shitty economy can't produce enough goods. 9500% in 2019......pretty impressive!
> 
> One thing commie shitholes are good at, eh comrade?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don´t know stuff. About the new Bolivar, the Petro and the parallel Dollar.
Click to expand...






Ouch!

* the parallel Dollar*

It's gotta hurt when your shithole has to use the dollar to fight their hyper inflation, eh comrade?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Tommy Tainant said:


> Venezuela detains two Americans allegedly involved in failed raid to remove Maduro
> 
> 
> President Nicolas Maduro claims men were among 13 ‘terrorists’ involved in plot to enter country via the coast and oust him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theguardian.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When will the US stop interfering in other nations ?


When the other nations stop begging for our help.


----------



## Bleipriester

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, he isn´t. And you have fake news inflation, anyway. All the problems are effects of your regime change fuhrer. He is responsible and Obama.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maduro is "President", isn't he?
> If he isn't responsible for Venezuela's ridiculous inflation, who in his government is responsible?
> 
> Please, feel free to post the real inflation rate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you claim he´s responsible which of his measures led to the inflation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *If you claim he´s responsible which of his measures led to the inflation?*
> 
> Well, it's his central bank running the printing press......so who's responsible?
> 
> View attachment 334433
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Central Bank of Venezuela - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like Maduro appointed the last 5 Central Bank presidents......maybe it's my fault?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where are the actions that led to inflation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here are some links, specially aimed at you...….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LMGTFY
> 
> 
> For all those people who find it more convenient to bother you with their question rather than search it for themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lmgtfy.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your claim, your proof. Simple as can be. You can´t provide it because the fault resides in Washington, not Caracas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Inflation is when you print too many bolivars and your shitty economy can't produce enough goods. 9500% in 2019......pretty impressive!
> 
> One thing commie shitholes are good at, eh comrade?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don´t know stuff. About the new Bolivar, the Petro and the parallel Dollar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 334785
> 
> Ouch!
> 
> * the parallel Dollar*
> 
> It's gotta hurt when your shithole has to use the dollar to fight their hyper inflation, eh comrade?
Click to expand...

lol


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Bleipriester said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, he isn´t. And you have fake news inflation, anyway. All the problems are effects of your regime change fuhrer. He is responsible and Obama.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maduro is "President", isn't he?
> If he isn't responsible for Venezuela's ridiculous inflation, who in his government is responsible?
> 
> Please, feel free to post the real inflation rate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you claim he´s responsible which of his measures led to the inflation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *If you claim he´s responsible which of his measures led to the inflation?*
> 
> Well, it's his central bank running the printing press......so who's responsible?
> 
> View attachment 334433
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Central Bank of Venezuela - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like Maduro appointed the last 5 Central Bank presidents......maybe it's my fault?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where are the actions that led to inflation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here are some links, specially aimed at you...….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LMGTFY
> 
> 
> For all those people who find it more convenient to bother you with their question rather than search it for themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lmgtfy.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your claim, your proof. Simple as can be. You can´t provide it because the fault resides in Washington, not Caracas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Inflation is when you print too many bolivars and your shitty economy can't produce enough goods. 9500% in 2019......pretty impressive!
> 
> One thing commie shitholes are good at, eh comrade?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don´t know stuff. About the new Bolivar, the Petro and the parallel Dollar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 334785
> 
> Ouch!
> 
> * the parallel Dollar*
> 
> It's gotta hurt when your shithole has to use the dollar to fight their hyper inflation, eh comrade?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol
Click to expand...















						Hyperinflation in Venezuela - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




And their currency sinks further into the abyss.


----------



## Bleipriester

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, he isn´t. And you have fake news inflation, anyway. All the problems are effects of your regime change fuhrer. He is responsible and Obama.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maduro is "President", isn't he?
> If he isn't responsible for Venezuela's ridiculous inflation, who in his government is responsible?
> 
> Please, feel free to post the real inflation rate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you claim he´s responsible which of his measures led to the inflation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *If you claim he´s responsible which of his measures led to the inflation?*
> 
> Well, it's his central bank running the printing press......so who's responsible?
> 
> View attachment 334433
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Central Bank of Venezuela - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like Maduro appointed the last 5 Central Bank presidents......maybe it's my fault?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where are the actions that led to inflation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here are some links, specially aimed at you...….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LMGTFY
> 
> 
> For all those people who find it more convenient to bother you with their question rather than search it for themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lmgtfy.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your claim, your proof. Simple as can be. You can´t provide it because the fault resides in Washington, not Caracas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Inflation is when you print too many bolivars and your shitty economy can't produce enough goods. 9500% in 2019......pretty impressive!
> 
> One thing commie shitholes are good at, eh comrade?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don´t know stuff. About the new Bolivar, the Petro and the parallel Dollar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 334785
> 
> Ouch!
> 
> * the parallel Dollar*
> 
> It's gotta hurt when your shithole has to use the dollar to fight their hyper inflation, eh comrade?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 334793
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hyperinflation in Venezuela - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And their currency sinks further into the abyss.
Click to expand...

And Phrump´s regime change failed again.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Bleipriester said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, he isn´t. And you have fake news inflation, anyway. All the problems are effects of your regime change fuhrer. He is responsible and Obama.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maduro is "President", isn't he?
> If he isn't responsible for Venezuela's ridiculous inflation, who in his government is responsible?
> 
> Please, feel free to post the real inflation rate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you claim he´s responsible which of his measures led to the inflation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *If you claim he´s responsible which of his measures led to the inflation?*
> 
> Well, it's his central bank running the printing press......so who's responsible?
> 
> View attachment 334433
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Central Bank of Venezuela - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like Maduro appointed the last 5 Central Bank presidents......maybe it's my fault?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where are the actions that led to inflation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here are some links, specially aimed at you...….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LMGTFY
> 
> 
> For all those people who find it more convenient to bother you with their question rather than search it for themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lmgtfy.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your claim, your proof. Simple as can be. You can´t provide it because the fault resides in Washington, not Caracas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Inflation is when you print too many bolivars and your shitty economy can't produce enough goods. 9500% in 2019......pretty impressive!
> 
> One thing commie shitholes are good at, eh comrade?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don´t know stuff. About the new Bolivar, the Petro and the parallel Dollar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 334785
> 
> Ouch!
> 
> * the parallel Dollar*
> 
> It's gotta hurt when your shithole has to use the dollar to fight their hyper inflation, eh comrade?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 334793
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hyperinflation in Venezuela - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And their currency sinks further into the abyss.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And Phrump´s regime change failed again.
Click to expand...


I agree, hyperinflation in Venezuela is worse because Maduro has not been removed.


----------



## Bleipriester

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, he isn´t. And you have fake news inflation, anyway. All the problems are effects of your regime change fuhrer. He is responsible and Obama.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maduro is "President", isn't he?
> If he isn't responsible for Venezuela's ridiculous inflation, who in his government is responsible?
> 
> Please, feel free to post the real inflation rate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you claim he´s responsible which of his measures led to the inflation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *If you claim he´s responsible which of his measures led to the inflation?*
> 
> Well, it's his central bank running the printing press......so who's responsible?
> 
> View attachment 334433
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Central Bank of Venezuela - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like Maduro appointed the last 5 Central Bank presidents......maybe it's my fault?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where are the actions that led to inflation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here are some links, specially aimed at you...….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LMGTFY
> 
> 
> For all those people who find it more convenient to bother you with their question rather than search it for themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lmgtfy.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your claim, your proof. Simple as can be. You can´t provide it because the fault resides in Washington, not Caracas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Inflation is when you print too many bolivars and your shitty economy can't produce enough goods. 9500% in 2019......pretty impressive!
> 
> One thing commie shitholes are good at, eh comrade?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don´t know stuff. About the new Bolivar, the Petro and the parallel Dollar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 334785
> 
> Ouch!
> 
> * the parallel Dollar*
> 
> It's gotta hurt when your shithole has to use the dollar to fight their hyper inflation, eh comrade?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 334793
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hyperinflation in Venezuela - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And their currency sinks further into the abyss.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And Phrump´s regime change failed again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree, hyperinflation in Venezuela is worse because Maduro has not been removed.
Click to expand...

You don´t need to worry about Maduro. Venezuela is none of your business.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Bleipriester said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, he isn´t. And you have fake news inflation, anyway. All the problems are effects of your regime change fuhrer. He is responsible and Obama.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maduro is "President", isn't he?
> If he isn't responsible for Venezuela's ridiculous inflation, who in his government is responsible?
> 
> Please, feel free to post the real inflation rate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you claim he´s responsible which of his measures led to the inflation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *If you claim he´s responsible which of his measures led to the inflation?*
> 
> Well, it's his central bank running the printing press......so who's responsible?
> 
> View attachment 334433
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Central Bank of Venezuela - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like Maduro appointed the last 5 Central Bank presidents......maybe it's my fault?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where are the actions that led to inflation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here are some links, specially aimed at you...….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LMGTFY
> 
> 
> For all those people who find it more convenient to bother you with their question rather than search it for themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lmgtfy.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your claim, your proof. Simple as can be. You can´t provide it because the fault resides in Washington, not Caracas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Inflation is when you print too many bolivars and your shitty economy can't produce enough goods. 9500% in 2019......pretty impressive!
> 
> One thing commie shitholes are good at, eh comrade?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don´t know stuff. About the new Bolivar, the Petro and the parallel Dollar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 334785
> 
> Ouch!
> 
> * the parallel Dollar*
> 
> It's gotta hurt when your shithole has to use the dollar to fight their hyper inflation, eh comrade?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 334793
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hyperinflation in Venezuela - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And their currency sinks further into the abyss.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And Phrump´s regime change failed again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree, hyperinflation in Venezuela is worse because Maduro has not been removed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don´t need to worry about Maduro. Venezuela is none of your business.
Click to expand...


And neither is their 9500% inflation, eh comrade?


----------



## Bleipriester

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, he isn´t. And you have fake news inflation, anyway. All the problems are effects of your regime change fuhrer. He is responsible and Obama.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maduro is "President", isn't he?
> If he isn't responsible for Venezuela's ridiculous inflation, who in his government is responsible?
> 
> Please, feel free to post the real inflation rate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you claim he´s responsible which of his measures led to the inflation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *If you claim he´s responsible which of his measures led to the inflation?*
> 
> Well, it's his central bank running the printing press......so who's responsible?
> 
> View attachment 334433
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Central Bank of Venezuela - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like Maduro appointed the last 5 Central Bank presidents......maybe it's my fault?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where are the actions that led to inflation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here are some links, specially aimed at you...….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LMGTFY
> 
> 
> For all those people who find it more convenient to bother you with their question rather than search it for themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lmgtfy.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your claim, your proof. Simple as can be. You can´t provide it because the fault resides in Washington, not Caracas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Inflation is when you print too many bolivars and your shitty economy can't produce enough goods. 9500% in 2019......pretty impressive!
> 
> One thing commie shitholes are good at, eh comrade?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don´t know stuff. About the new Bolivar, the Petro and the parallel Dollar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 334785
> 
> Ouch!
> 
> * the parallel Dollar*
> 
> It's gotta hurt when your shithole has to use the dollar to fight their hyper inflation, eh comrade?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 334793
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hyperinflation in Venezuela - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And their currency sinks further into the abyss.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And Phrump´s regime change failed again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree, hyperinflation in Venezuela is worse because Maduro has not been removed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don´t need to worry about Maduro. Venezuela is none of your business.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And neither is their 9500% inflation, eh comrade?
Click to expand...

Trump regime news are not to be trusted.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Bleipriester said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, he isn´t. And you have fake news inflation, anyway. All the problems are effects of your regime change fuhrer. He is responsible and Obama.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maduro is "President", isn't he?
> If he isn't responsible for Venezuela's ridiculous inflation, who in his government is responsible?
> 
> Please, feel free to post the real inflation rate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you claim he´s responsible which of his measures led to the inflation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *If you claim he´s responsible which of his measures led to the inflation?*
> 
> Well, it's his central bank running the printing press......so who's responsible?
> 
> View attachment 334433
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Central Bank of Venezuela - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like Maduro appointed the last 5 Central Bank presidents......maybe it's my fault?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where are the actions that led to inflation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here are some links, specially aimed at you...….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LMGTFY
> 
> 
> For all those people who find it more convenient to bother you with their question rather than search it for themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lmgtfy.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your claim, your proof. Simple as can be. You can´t provide it because the fault resides in Washington, not Caracas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Inflation is when you print too many bolivars and your shitty economy can't produce enough goods. 9500% in 2019......pretty impressive!
> 
> One thing commie shitholes are good at, eh comrade?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don´t know stuff. About the new Bolivar, the Petro and the parallel Dollar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 334785
> 
> Ouch!
> 
> * the parallel Dollar*
> 
> It's gotta hurt when your shithole has to use the dollar to fight their hyper inflation, eh comrade?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 334793
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hyperinflation in Venezuela - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And their currency sinks further into the abyss.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And Phrump´s regime change failed again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree, hyperinflation in Venezuela is worse because Maduro has not been removed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don´t need to worry about Maduro. Venezuela is none of your business.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And neither is their 9500% inflation, eh comrade?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump regime news are not to be trusted.
Click to expand...








			https://www.imf.org/external/datamapper/PCPIPCH@WEO/WEOWORLD/VEN
		


Maduro's failures have nothing to do with Trump.

15000%...….this year.

Hilarious!!!


----------



## fncceo

Tommy Tainant said:


> When will the US stop interfering in other nations ?



We learned from the best...


----------



## fncceo

How is Gordon these days?


----------



## GWV5903

Tommy Tainant said:


> Venezuela detains two Americans allegedly involved in failed raid to remove Maduro
> 
> 
> President Nicolas Maduro claims men were among 13 ‘terrorists’ involved in plot to enter country via the coast and oust him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theguardian.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When will the US stop interfering in other nations ?



Sorry to hear they didn’t accomplish their mission,  need to load a second attempt, that POS needs to go!!!


----------



## Bleipriester

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, he isn´t. And you have fake news inflation, anyway. All the problems are effects of your regime change fuhrer. He is responsible and Obama.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maduro is "President", isn't he?
> If he isn't responsible for Venezuela's ridiculous inflation, who in his government is responsible?
> 
> Please, feel free to post the real inflation rate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you claim he´s responsible which of his measures led to the inflation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *If you claim he´s responsible which of his measures led to the inflation?*
> 
> Well, it's his central bank running the printing press......so who's responsible?
> 
> View attachment 334433
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Central Bank of Venezuela - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like Maduro appointed the last 5 Central Bank presidents......maybe it's my fault?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where are the actions that led to inflation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here are some links, specially aimed at you...….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LMGTFY
> 
> 
> For all those people who find it more convenient to bother you with their question rather than search it for themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lmgtfy.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your claim, your proof. Simple as can be. You can´t provide it because the fault resides in Washington, not Caracas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Inflation is when you print too many bolivars and your shitty economy can't produce enough goods. 9500% in 2019......pretty impressive!
> 
> One thing commie shitholes are good at, eh comrade?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don´t know stuff. About the new Bolivar, the Petro and the parallel Dollar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 334785
> 
> Ouch!
> 
> * the parallel Dollar*
> 
> It's gotta hurt when your shithole has to use the dollar to fight their hyper inflation, eh comrade?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 334793
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hyperinflation in Venezuela - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And their currency sinks further into the abyss.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And Phrump´s regime change failed again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree, hyperinflation in Venezuela is worse because Maduro has not been removed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don´t need to worry about Maduro. Venezuela is none of your business.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And neither is their 9500% inflation, eh comrade?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump regime news are not to be trusted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 334952
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.imf.org/external/datamapper/PCPIPCH@WEO/WEOWORLD/VEN
> 
> 
> 
> Maduro's failures have nothing to do with Trump.
> 
> 15000%...….this year.
> 
> Hilarious!!!
Click to expand...

Looks like countries on your sanctions list have higher inflation, does it?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Bleipriester said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, he isn´t. And you have fake news inflation, anyway. All the problems are effects of your regime change fuhrer. He is responsible and Obama.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maduro is "President", isn't he?
> If he isn't responsible for Venezuela's ridiculous inflation, who in his government is responsible?
> 
> Please, feel free to post the real inflation rate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you claim he´s responsible which of his measures led to the inflation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *If you claim he´s responsible which of his measures led to the inflation?*
> 
> Well, it's his central bank running the printing press......so who's responsible?
> 
> View attachment 334433
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Central Bank of Venezuela - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like Maduro appointed the last 5 Central Bank presidents......maybe it's my fault?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where are the actions that led to inflation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here are some links, specially aimed at you...….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LMGTFY
> 
> 
> For all those people who find it more convenient to bother you with their question rather than search it for themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lmgtfy.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your claim, your proof. Simple as can be. You can´t provide it because the fault resides in Washington, not Caracas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Inflation is when you print too many bolivars and your shitty economy can't produce enough goods. 9500% in 2019......pretty impressive!
> 
> One thing commie shitholes are good at, eh comrade?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don´t know stuff. About the new Bolivar, the Petro and the parallel Dollar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 334785
> 
> Ouch!
> 
> * the parallel Dollar*
> 
> It's gotta hurt when your shithole has to use the dollar to fight their hyper inflation, eh comrade?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 334793
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hyperinflation in Venezuela - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And their currency sinks further into the abyss.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And Phrump´s regime change failed again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree, hyperinflation in Venezuela is worse because Maduro has not been removed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don´t need to worry about Maduro. Venezuela is none of your business.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And neither is their 9500% inflation, eh comrade?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump regime news are not to be trusted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 334952
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.imf.org/external/datamapper/PCPIPCH@WEO/WEOWORLD/VEN
> 
> 
> 
> Maduro's failures have nothing to do with Trump.
> 
> 15000%...….this year.
> 
> Hilarious!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Looks like countries on your sanctions list have higher inflation, does it?
Click to expand...


Sanctions make the Venezuelan Central Bank print too much money?

How?


----------



## Bleipriester

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, he isn´t. And you have fake news inflation, anyway. All the problems are effects of your regime change fuhrer. He is responsible and Obama.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maduro is "President", isn't he?
> If he isn't responsible for Venezuela's ridiculous inflation, who in his government is responsible?
> 
> Please, feel free to post the real inflation rate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you claim he´s responsible which of his measures led to the inflation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *If you claim he´s responsible which of his measures led to the inflation?*
> 
> Well, it's his central bank running the printing press......so who's responsible?
> 
> View attachment 334433
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Central Bank of Venezuela - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like Maduro appointed the last 5 Central Bank presidents......maybe it's my fault?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where are the actions that led to inflation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here are some links, specially aimed at you...….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LMGTFY
> 
> 
> For all those people who find it more convenient to bother you with their question rather than search it for themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lmgtfy.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your claim, your proof. Simple as can be. You can´t provide it because the fault resides in Washington, not Caracas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Inflation is when you print too many bolivars and your shitty economy can't produce enough goods. 9500% in 2019......pretty impressive!
> 
> One thing commie shitholes are good at, eh comrade?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don´t know stuff. About the new Bolivar, the Petro and the parallel Dollar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 334785
> 
> Ouch!
> 
> * the parallel Dollar*
> 
> It's gotta hurt when your shithole has to use the dollar to fight their hyper inflation, eh comrade?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 334793
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hyperinflation in Venezuela - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And their currency sinks further into the abyss.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And Phrump´s regime change failed again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree, hyperinflation in Venezuela is worse because Maduro has not been removed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don´t need to worry about Maduro. Venezuela is none of your business.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And neither is their 9500% inflation, eh comrade?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump regime news are not to be trusted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 334952
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.imf.org/external/datamapper/PCPIPCH@WEO/WEOWORLD/VEN
> 
> 
> 
> Maduro's failures have nothing to do with Trump.
> 
> 15000%...….this year.
> 
> Hilarious!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Looks like countries on your sanctions list have higher inflation, does it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sanctions make the Venezuelan Central Bank print too much money?
> 
> How?
Click to expand...

That shows clearly the absolute and total lack of knowledge you suffer from.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Bleipriester said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, he isn´t. And you have fake news inflation, anyway. All the problems are effects of your regime change fuhrer. He is responsible and Obama.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maduro is "President", isn't he?
> If he isn't responsible for Venezuela's ridiculous inflation, who in his government is responsible?
> 
> Please, feel free to post the real inflation rate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you claim he´s responsible which of his measures led to the inflation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *If you claim he´s responsible which of his measures led to the inflation?*
> 
> Well, it's his central bank running the printing press......so who's responsible?
> 
> View attachment 334433
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Central Bank of Venezuela - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like Maduro appointed the last 5 Central Bank presidents......maybe it's my fault?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where are the actions that led to inflation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here are some links, specially aimed at you...….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LMGTFY
> 
> 
> For all those people who find it more convenient to bother you with their question rather than search it for themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lmgtfy.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your claim, your proof. Simple as can be. You can´t provide it because the fault resides in Washington, not Caracas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Inflation is when you print too many bolivars and your shitty economy can't produce enough goods. 9500% in 2019......pretty impressive!
> 
> One thing commie shitholes are good at, eh comrade?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don´t know stuff. About the new Bolivar, the Petro and the parallel Dollar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 334785
> 
> Ouch!
> 
> * the parallel Dollar*
> 
> It's gotta hurt when your shithole has to use the dollar to fight their hyper inflation, eh comrade?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 334793
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hyperinflation in Venezuela - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And their currency sinks further into the abyss.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And Phrump´s regime change failed again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree, hyperinflation in Venezuela is worse because Maduro has not been removed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don´t need to worry about Maduro. Venezuela is none of your business.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And neither is their 9500% inflation, eh comrade?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump regime news are not to be trusted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 334952
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.imf.org/external/datamapper/PCPIPCH@WEO/WEOWORLD/VEN
> 
> 
> 
> Maduro's failures have nothing to do with Trump.
> 
> 15000%...….this year.
> 
> Hilarious!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Looks like countries on your sanctions list have higher inflation, does it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sanctions make the Venezuelan Central Bank print too much money?
> 
> How?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That shows clearly the absolute and total lack of knowledge you suffer from.
Click to expand...


Says the guy who holds Maduro harmless for 2019's 9500% inflation. DURR


----------



## the other mike

The Americans are getting sloppy or too many people are onto our covert games ?

Luke Denman, 34, and Airan Berry, 41, are seen wearing orange prison uniforms as they explain that ‘jackpot’ was the code word used for Venezuelan President Nicolás Maduro in the mission to capture him and fly him back to the United States.








						U.S. mercenaries are paraded on Venezuelan TV again
					

Americans Luke Denman, 34, (pictured right) and Airan Berry, 41, (pictured left) were paraded on Venezuelan state TV again on Monday, more than a week since the were charged with terrorism.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## rightwinger

Maybe Trump can pardon them


----------



## the other mike

rightwinger said:


> Maybe Trump can pardon them


He'll put them in jail along with our own traitors.


----------



## Rambunctious

Soldiers of fortune....if the USA were heading this up it wouldn't have failed....


----------



## night_son

Cough, cough, bullshit. Let's all sympathize with Maduro now, right? Poor little dictator scum. And while we're at it, let's blame our great President too, and during an election year. These guys are likely private military contractors, or someone on the left paid them to get caught and squawk, squawk, "Trump is bad, Maduro is good, Polly want a cracker?"


----------



## Bleipriester

night_son said:


> Cough, cough, bullshit. Let's all sympathize with Maduro now, right? Poor little dictator scum. And while we're at it, let's blame our great President too, and during an election year. These guys are likely private military contractors, or someone on the left paid them to get caught and squawk, squawk, "Trump is bad, Maduro is good, Polly want a cracker?"


Criminal Trump put a bounty on Maduro´s head.


----------



## Bleipriester

Rambunctious said:


> Soldiers of fortune....if the USA were heading this up it wouldn't have failed....


Your incompetent regime has failed so far to oust Maduro. A bunch of losers with no touch ever to the military. Fat fucks sending idiots to Venezuela.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Bleipriester said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> Soldiers of fortune....if the USA were heading this up it wouldn't have failed....
> 
> 
> 
> Your incompetent regime has failed so far to oust Maduro. A bunch of losers with no touch ever to the military. Fat fucks sending idiots to Venezuela.
Click to expand...


Who else would you send to take out that fat fuck, Maduro?


----------



## Bleipriester

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> Soldiers of fortune....if the USA were heading this up it wouldn't have failed....
> 
> 
> 
> Your incompetent regime has failed so far to oust Maduro. A bunch of losers with no touch ever to the military. Fat fucks sending idiots to Venezuela.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who else would you send to take out that fat fuck, Maduro?
Click to expand...

Nobody. Venezuela is a sovereign country and they can elect the leader they want, not the one Trump wants.

Venezuela is also a valuable business partner for the US. The US produces 13 million barrel per day but consumes 20 million. Plus there are some sorts of oil, only Maduro has to offer.


----------



## Rambunctious

Bleipriester said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> Soldiers of fortune....if the USA were heading this up it wouldn't have failed....
> 
> 
> 
> Your incompetent regime has failed so far to oust Maduro. A bunch of losers with no touch ever to the military. Fat fucks sending idiots to Venezuela.
Click to expand...

We are not trying to oust Maduro....we are allowing him to fail...obviously someone out there is not as patient as we are....are you this naive to think Maduro doesn't have many enemies?....


----------



## Bleipriester

Rambunctious said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> Soldiers of fortune....if the USA were heading this up it wouldn't have failed....
> 
> 
> 
> Your incompetent regime has failed so far to oust Maduro. A bunch of losers with no touch ever to the military. Fat fucks sending idiots to Venezuela.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We are not trying to oust Maduro....we are allowing him to fail...obviously someone out there is not as patient as we are....are you this naive to think Maduro doesn't have many enemies?....
Click to expand...

Your Trump is all about "transition" in Venezuela. He even put a bounty on Maduro´s head.
You didn´t give a single thought about how the Venezuelans suffer from Washington and its "opposition". You don´t care. Imagine you are low on food because an unscrupulous regime tries to make you revolt your government by starving you. That is the true face of Trump. And he was elected to stop this shit, not to take it to the next level.
No, Maduro has not many enemies. Just Trump and his swamp.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Bleipriester said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> Soldiers of fortune....if the USA were heading this up it wouldn't have failed....
> 
> 
> 
> Your incompetent regime has failed so far to oust Maduro. A bunch of losers with no touch ever to the military. Fat fucks sending idiots to Venezuela.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who else would you send to take out that fat fuck, Maduro?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody. Venezuela is a sovereign country and they can elect the leader they want, not the one Trump wants.
> 
> Venezuela is also a valuable business partner for the US. The US produces 13 million barrel per day but consumes 20 million. Plus there are some sorts of oil, only Maduro has to offer.
Click to expand...


*Venezuela is a sovereign country and they can elect the leader they want*

Yup. Even if he causes them to starve and flee. Like Castro!

*Venezuela is also a valuable business partner for the US.*

Meh.

*Plus there are some sorts of oil, only Maduro has to offer.*

Yes, they export low grade, sulfur laden oil. About 1 million barrels a day. 
And now there is a glut. Maduro is really fucked now.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Bleipriester said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> Soldiers of fortune....if the USA were heading this up it wouldn't have failed....
> 
> 
> 
> Your incompetent regime has failed so far to oust Maduro. A bunch of losers with no touch ever to the military. Fat fucks sending idiots to Venezuela.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We are not trying to oust Maduro....we are allowing him to fail...obviously someone out there is not as patient as we are....are you this naive to think Maduro doesn't have many enemies?....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your Trump is all about "transition" in Venezuela. He even put a bounty on Maduro´s head.
> You didn´t give a single thought about how the Venezuelans suffer from Washington and its "opposition". You don´t care. Imagine you are low on food because an unscrupulous regime tries to make you revolt your government by starving you. That is the true face of Trump. And he was elected to stop this shit, not to take it to the next level.
> No, Maduro has not many enemies. Just Trump and his swamp.
Click to expand...


*Imagine you are low on food because an unscrupulous regime tries to make you revolt your government by starving you.*

Yeah, it's Trump's fault that commie idiots have tanked their own oil production from over 3 million barrels a day in 2001 to about 1 million today. Only a good commie can fuck up the largest oil reserves in the world, eh comrade?


----------



## Bleipriester

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> Soldiers of fortune....if the USA were heading this up it wouldn't have failed....
> 
> 
> 
> Your incompetent regime has failed so far to oust Maduro. A bunch of losers with no touch ever to the military. Fat fucks sending idiots to Venezuela.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who else would you send to take out that fat fuck, Maduro?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody. Venezuela is a sovereign country and they can elect the leader they want, not the one Trump wants.
> 
> Venezuela is also a valuable business partner for the US. The US produces 13 million barrel per day but consumes 20 million. Plus there are some sorts of oil, only Maduro has to offer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Venezuela is a sovereign country and they can elect the leader they want*
> 
> Yup. Even if he causes them to starve and flee. Like Castro!
> 
> *Venezuela is also a valuable business partner for the US.*
> 
> Meh.
> 
> *Plus there are some sorts of oil, only Maduro has to offer.*
> 
> Yes, they export low grade, sulfur laden oil. About 1 million barrels a day.
> And now there is a glut. Maduro is really fucked now.
Click to expand...





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Bleipriester said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> Soldiers of fortune....if the USA were heading this up it wouldn't have failed....
> 
> 
> 
> Your incompetent regime has failed so far to oust Maduro. A bunch of losers with no touch ever to the military. Fat fucks sending idiots to Venezuela.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who else would you send to take out that fat fuck, Maduro?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody. Venezuela is a sovereign country and they can elect the leader they want, not the one Trump wants.
> 
> Venezuela is also a valuable business partner for the US. The US produces 13 million barrel per day but consumes 20 million. Plus there are some sorts of oil, only Maduro has to offer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Venezuela is a sovereign country and they can elect the leader they want*
> 
> Yup. Even if he causes them to starve and flee. Like Castro!
> 
> *Venezuela is also a valuable business partner for the US.*
> 
> Meh.
> 
> *Plus there are some sorts of oil, only Maduro has to offer.*
> 
> Yes, they export low grade, sulfur laden oil. About 1 million barrels a day.
> And now there is a glut. Maduro is really fucked now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 338622
Click to expand...















Is that the only way to get food now in Venezuela?
Come out and "support" the last fat guy in the country?
Tell me more about the Maduro diet.


----------



## Bleipriester

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> Soldiers of fortune....if the USA were heading this up it wouldn't have failed....
> 
> 
> 
> Your incompetent regime has failed so far to oust Maduro. A bunch of losers with no touch ever to the military. Fat fucks sending idiots to Venezuela.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who else would you send to take out that fat fuck, Maduro?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody. Venezuela is a sovereign country and they can elect the leader they want, not the one Trump wants.
> 
> Venezuela is also a valuable business partner for the US. The US produces 13 million barrel per day but consumes 20 million. Plus there are some sorts of oil, only Maduro has to offer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Venezuela is a sovereign country and they can elect the leader they want*
> 
> Yup. Even if he causes them to starve and flee. Like Castro!
> 
> *Venezuela is also a valuable business partner for the US.*
> 
> Meh.
> 
> *Plus there are some sorts of oil, only Maduro has to offer.*
> 
> Yes, they export low grade, sulfur laden oil. About 1 million barrels a day.
> And now there is a glut. Maduro is really fucked now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 338622
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that the only way to get food now in Venezuela?
> Come out and "support" the last fat guy in the country?
> Tell me more about the Maduro diet.
Click to expand...

Actually, it is. The alternative is a puppet regime and hunger would be the normality.





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Bleipriester said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> Soldiers of fortune....if the USA were heading this up it wouldn't have failed....
> 
> 
> 
> Your incompetent regime has failed so far to oust Maduro. A bunch of losers with no touch ever to the military. Fat fucks sending idiots to Venezuela.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who else would you send to take out that fat fuck, Maduro?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody. Venezuela is a sovereign country and they can elect the leader they want, not the one Trump wants.
> 
> Venezuela is also a valuable business partner for the US. The US produces 13 million barrel per day but consumes 20 million. Plus there are some sorts of oil, only Maduro has to offer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Venezuela is a sovereign country and they can elect the leader they want*
> 
> Yup. Even if he causes them to starve and flee. Like Castro!
> 
> *Venezuela is also a valuable business partner for the US.*
> 
> Meh.
> 
> *Plus there are some sorts of oil, only Maduro has to offer.*
> 
> Yes, they export low grade, sulfur laden oil. About 1 million barrels a day.
> And now there is a glut. Maduro is really fucked now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 338622
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that the only way to get food now in Venezuela?
> Come out and "support" the last fat guy in the country?
> Tell me more about the Maduro diet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, it is. The alternative is a puppet regime and hunger would be the normality.
> 
> View attachment 338631
Click to expand...

 So, no info on the Maduro diet? LOL!


----------



## Bleipriester

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> Soldiers of fortune....if the USA were heading this up it wouldn't have failed....
> 
> 
> 
> Your incompetent regime has failed so far to oust Maduro. A bunch of losers with no touch ever to the military. Fat fucks sending idiots to Venezuela.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who else would you send to take out that fat fuck, Maduro?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody. Venezuela is a sovereign country and they can elect the leader they want, not the one Trump wants.
> 
> Venezuela is also a valuable business partner for the US. The US produces 13 million barrel per day but consumes 20 million. Plus there are some sorts of oil, only Maduro has to offer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Venezuela is a sovereign country and they can elect the leader they want*
> 
> Yup. Even if he causes them to starve and flee. Like Castro!
> 
> *Venezuela is also a valuable business partner for the US.*
> 
> Meh.
> 
> *Plus there are some sorts of oil, only Maduro has to offer.*
> 
> Yes, they export low grade, sulfur laden oil. About 1 million barrels a day.
> And now there is a glut. Maduro is really fucked now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 338622
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that the only way to get food now in Venezuela?
> Come out and "support" the last fat guy in the country?
> Tell me more about the Maduro diet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, it is. The alternative is a puppet regime and hunger would be the normality.
> 
> View attachment 338631
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, no info on the Maduro diet? LOL!
Click to expand...

Sure, but it won´t match your taste I guess. The Obama/Trump diet is an imperialist tool to overthrow a legimate government.


----------



## Papageorgio

Tommy Tainant said:


> Donald Trump denies link to Venezuela armed raid by US citizens
> 
> 
> Two US ‘mercenaries’ held after Caribbean coast attack foiled but Trump says: ‘It has nothing to do with our government’
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theguardian.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It gets deeper and deeper. What should we make of a Donny denial ?



That you are a moron, control your own government, stop them from interfering, then you can question the US. So far nothing has been proven, yet you jump right to the side of Venezuela. Most you hate & war mongers just try to stir shit up.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Bleipriester said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> Soldiers of fortune....if the USA were heading this up it wouldn't have failed....
> 
> 
> 
> Your incompetent regime has failed so far to oust Maduro. A bunch of losers with no touch ever to the military. Fat fucks sending idiots to Venezuela.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who else would you send to take out that fat fuck, Maduro?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody. Venezuela is a sovereign country and they can elect the leader they want, not the one Trump wants.
> 
> Venezuela is also a valuable business partner for the US. The US produces 13 million barrel per day but consumes 20 million. Plus there are some sorts of oil, only Maduro has to offer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Venezuela is a sovereign country and they can elect the leader they want*
> 
> Yup. Even if he causes them to starve and flee. Like Castro!
> 
> *Venezuela is also a valuable business partner for the US.*
> 
> Meh.
> 
> *Plus there are some sorts of oil, only Maduro has to offer.*
> 
> Yes, they export low grade, sulfur laden oil. About 1 million barrels a day.
> And now there is a glut. Maduro is really fucked now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 338622
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that the only way to get food now in Venezuela?
> Come out and "support" the last fat guy in the country?
> Tell me more about the Maduro diet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, it is. The alternative is a puppet regime and hunger would be the normality.
> 
> View attachment 338631
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, no info on the Maduro diet? LOL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, but it won´t match your taste I guess. The Obama/Trump diet is an imperialist tool to overthrow a legimate government.
Click to expand...


Legitimate?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Bleipriester said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> Soldiers of fortune....if the USA were heading this up it wouldn't have failed....
> 
> 
> 
> Your incompetent regime has failed so far to oust Maduro. A bunch of losers with no touch ever to the military. Fat fucks sending idiots to Venezuela.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who else would you send to take out that fat fuck, Maduro?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody. Venezuela is a sovereign country and they can elect the leader they want, not the one Trump wants.
> 
> Venezuela is also a valuable business partner for the US. The US produces 13 million barrel per day but consumes 20 million. Plus there are some sorts of oil, only Maduro has to offer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Venezuela is a sovereign country and they can elect the leader they want*
> 
> Yup. Even if he causes them to starve and flee. Like Castro!
> 
> *Venezuela is also a valuable business partner for the US.*
> 
> Meh.
> 
> *Plus there are some sorts of oil, only Maduro has to offer.*
> 
> Yes, they export low grade, sulfur laden oil. About 1 million barrels a day.
> And now there is a glut. Maduro is really fucked now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 338622
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that the only way to get food now in Venezuela?
> Come out and "support" the last fat guy in the country?
> Tell me more about the Maduro diet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, it is. The alternative is a puppet regime and hunger would be the normality.
Click to expand...


The nomenklatura always eats well, eh comrade?


----------



## Bleipriester

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> Soldiers of fortune....if the USA were heading this up it wouldn't have failed....
> 
> 
> 
> Your incompetent regime has failed so far to oust Maduro. A bunch of losers with no touch ever to the military. Fat fucks sending idiots to Venezuela.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who else would you send to take out that fat fuck, Maduro?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody. Venezuela is a sovereign country and they can elect the leader they want, not the one Trump wants.
> 
> Venezuela is also a valuable business partner for the US. The US produces 13 million barrel per day but consumes 20 million. Plus there are some sorts of oil, only Maduro has to offer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Venezuela is a sovereign country and they can elect the leader they want*
> 
> Yup. Even if he causes them to starve and flee. Like Castro!
> 
> *Venezuela is also a valuable business partner for the US.*
> 
> Meh.
> 
> *Plus there are some sorts of oil, only Maduro has to offer.*
> 
> Yes, they export low grade, sulfur laden oil. About 1 million barrels a day.
> And now there is a glut. Maduro is really fucked now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 338622
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that the only way to get food now in Venezuela?
> Come out and "support" the last fat guy in the country?
> Tell me more about the Maduro diet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, it is. The alternative is a puppet regime and hunger would be the normality.
> 
> View attachment 338631
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, no info on the Maduro diet? LOL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, but it won´t match your taste I guess. The Obama/Trump diet is an imperialist tool to overthrow a legimate government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Legitimate?
> 
> View attachment 338668
Click to expand...

Phrump is not deciding on the legitimacy of a government.


----------



## Bleipriester

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> Soldiers of fortune....if the USA were heading this up it wouldn't have failed....
> 
> 
> 
> Your incompetent regime has failed so far to oust Maduro. A bunch of losers with no touch ever to the military. Fat fucks sending idiots to Venezuela.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who else would you send to take out that fat fuck, Maduro?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody. Venezuela is a sovereign country and they can elect the leader they want, not the one Trump wants.
> 
> Venezuela is also a valuable business partner for the US. The US produces 13 million barrel per day but consumes 20 million. Plus there are some sorts of oil, only Maduro has to offer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Venezuela is a sovereign country and they can elect the leader they want*
> 
> Yup. Even if he causes them to starve and flee. Like Castro!
> 
> *Venezuela is also a valuable business partner for the US.*
> 
> Meh.
> 
> *Plus there are some sorts of oil, only Maduro has to offer.*
> 
> Yes, they export low grade, sulfur laden oil. About 1 million barrels a day.
> And now there is a glut. Maduro is really fucked now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 338622
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that the only way to get food now in Venezuela?
> Come out and "support" the last fat guy in the country?
> Tell me more about the Maduro diet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, it is. The alternative is a puppet regime and hunger would be the normality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The nomenklatura always eats well, eh comrade?
Click to expand...

You mean fat Phrump and the Venezuelans he isolates from the global market?
Venezuela now needs global solidarity in the face of Trump imperialism and nazism.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Bleipriester said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> Soldiers of fortune....if the USA were heading this up it wouldn't have failed....
> 
> 
> 
> Your incompetent regime has failed so far to oust Maduro. A bunch of losers with no touch ever to the military. Fat fucks sending idiots to Venezuela.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who else would you send to take out that fat fuck, Maduro?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody. Venezuela is a sovereign country and they can elect the leader they want, not the one Trump wants.
> 
> Venezuela is also a valuable business partner for the US. The US produces 13 million barrel per day but consumes 20 million. Plus there are some sorts of oil, only Maduro has to offer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Venezuela is a sovereign country and they can elect the leader they want*
> 
> Yup. Even if he causes them to starve and flee. Like Castro!
> 
> *Venezuela is also a valuable business partner for the US.*
> 
> Meh.
> 
> *Plus there are some sorts of oil, only Maduro has to offer.*
> 
> Yes, they export low grade, sulfur laden oil. About 1 million barrels a day.
> And now there is a glut. Maduro is really fucked now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 338622
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that the only way to get food now in Venezuela?
> Come out and "support" the last fat guy in the country?
> Tell me more about the Maduro diet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, it is. The alternative is a puppet regime and hunger would be the normality.
> 
> View attachment 338631
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, no info on the Maduro diet? LOL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, but it won´t match your taste I guess. The Obama/Trump diet is an imperialist tool to overthrow a legimate government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Legitimate?
> 
> View attachment 338668
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Phrump is not deciding on the legitimacy of a government.
Click to expand...


Looking at the millions who have already fled, we can see the "legitimacy" of the government.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Bleipriester said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> Soldiers of fortune....if the USA were heading this up it wouldn't have failed....
> 
> 
> 
> Your incompetent regime has failed so far to oust Maduro. A bunch of losers with no touch ever to the military. Fat fucks sending idiots to Venezuela.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who else would you send to take out that fat fuck, Maduro?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody. Venezuela is a sovereign country and they can elect the leader they want, not the one Trump wants.
> 
> Venezuela is also a valuable business partner for the US. The US produces 13 million barrel per day but consumes 20 million. Plus there are some sorts of oil, only Maduro has to offer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Venezuela is a sovereign country and they can elect the leader they want*
> 
> Yup. Even if he causes them to starve and flee. Like Castro!
> 
> *Venezuela is also a valuable business partner for the US.*
> 
> Meh.
> 
> *Plus there are some sorts of oil, only Maduro has to offer.*
> 
> Yes, they export low grade, sulfur laden oil. About 1 million barrels a day.
> And now there is a glut. Maduro is really fucked now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 338622
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that the only way to get food now in Venezuela?
> Come out and "support" the last fat guy in the country?
> Tell me more about the Maduro diet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, it is. The alternative is a puppet regime and hunger would be the normality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The nomenklatura always eats well, eh comrade?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean fat Phrump and the Venezuelans he isolates from the global market?
> Venezuela now needs global solidarity in the face of Trump imperialism and nazism.
Click to expand...


Yes, I mean fat Maduro and the well fed nomenklatura, versus the common people eating trash.
You must be so proud. All you have to lose are your chains, eh?


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

Tommy Tainant said:


> When will the US stop interfering in other nations ?



Says the guy from Great Britain (a country with zero room to talk).

.


----------



## Bleipriester

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> Soldiers of fortune....if the USA were heading this up it wouldn't have failed....
> 
> 
> 
> Your incompetent regime has failed so far to oust Maduro. A bunch of losers with no touch ever to the military. Fat fucks sending idiots to Venezuela.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who else would you send to take out that fat fuck, Maduro?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody. Venezuela is a sovereign country and they can elect the leader they want, not the one Trump wants.
> 
> Venezuela is also a valuable business partner for the US. The US produces 13 million barrel per day but consumes 20 million. Plus there are some sorts of oil, only Maduro has to offer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Venezuela is a sovereign country and they can elect the leader they want*
> 
> Yup. Even if he causes them to starve and flee. Like Castro!
> 
> *Venezuela is also a valuable business partner for the US.*
> 
> Meh.
> 
> *Plus there are some sorts of oil, only Maduro has to offer.*
> 
> Yes, they export low grade, sulfur laden oil. About 1 million barrels a day.
> And now there is a glut. Maduro is really fucked now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 338622
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that the only way to get food now in Venezuela?
> Come out and "support" the last fat guy in the country?
> Tell me more about the Maduro diet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, it is. The alternative is a puppet regime and hunger would be the normality.
> 
> View attachment 338631
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, no info on the Maduro diet? LOL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, but it won´t match your taste I guess. The Obama/Trump diet is an imperialist tool to overthrow a legimate government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Legitimate?
> 
> View attachment 338668
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Phrump is not deciding on the legitimacy of a government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Looking at the millions who have already fled, we can see the "legitimacy" of the government.
Click to expand...

Your fake news outlets failed to inform you that the Venezuelans are returning.


----------



## Bleipriester

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> Soldiers of fortune....if the USA were heading this up it wouldn't have failed....
> 
> 
> 
> Your incompetent regime has failed so far to oust Maduro. A bunch of losers with no touch ever to the military. Fat fucks sending idiots to Venezuela.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who else would you send to take out that fat fuck, Maduro?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody. Venezuela is a sovereign country and they can elect the leader they want, not the one Trump wants.
> 
> Venezuela is also a valuable business partner for the US. The US produces 13 million barrel per day but consumes 20 million. Plus there are some sorts of oil, only Maduro has to offer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Venezuela is a sovereign country and they can elect the leader they want*
> 
> Yup. Even if he causes them to starve and flee. Like Castro!
> 
> *Venezuela is also a valuable business partner for the US.*
> 
> Meh.
> 
> *Plus there are some sorts of oil, only Maduro has to offer.*
> 
> Yes, they export low grade, sulfur laden oil. About 1 million barrels a day.
> And now there is a glut. Maduro is really fucked now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 338622
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that the only way to get food now in Venezuela?
> Come out and "support" the last fat guy in the country?
> Tell me more about the Maduro diet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, it is. The alternative is a puppet regime and hunger would be the normality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The nomenklatura always eats well, eh comrade?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean fat Phrump and the Venezuelans he isolates from the global market?
> Venezuela now needs global solidarity in the face of Trump imperialism and nazism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, I mean fat Maduro and the well fed nomenklatura, versus the common people eating trash.
> You must be so proud. All you have to lose are your chains, eh?
Click to expand...

Typical propaganda of the US. When will fat Trump start to give vets shelter and food in your glorious system?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Bleipriester said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> Soldiers of fortune....if the USA were heading this up it wouldn't have failed....
> 
> 
> 
> Your incompetent regime has failed so far to oust Maduro. A bunch of losers with no touch ever to the military. Fat fucks sending idiots to Venezuela.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who else would you send to take out that fat fuck, Maduro?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody. Venezuela is a sovereign country and they can elect the leader they want, not the one Trump wants.
> 
> Venezuela is also a valuable business partner for the US. The US produces 13 million barrel per day but consumes 20 million. Plus there are some sorts of oil, only Maduro has to offer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Venezuela is a sovereign country and they can elect the leader they want*
> 
> Yup. Even if he causes them to starve and flee. Like Castro!
> 
> *Venezuela is also a valuable business partner for the US.*
> 
> Meh.
> 
> *Plus there are some sorts of oil, only Maduro has to offer.*
> 
> Yes, they export low grade, sulfur laden oil. About 1 million barrels a day.
> And now there is a glut. Maduro is really fucked now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 338622
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that the only way to get food now in Venezuela?
> Come out and "support" the last fat guy in the country?
> Tell me more about the Maduro diet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, it is. The alternative is a puppet regime and hunger would be the normality.
> 
> View attachment 338631
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, no info on the Maduro diet? LOL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, but it won´t match your taste I guess. The Obama/Trump diet is an imperialist tool to overthrow a legimate government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Legitimate?
> 
> View attachment 338668
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Phrump is not deciding on the legitimacy of a government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Looking at the millions who have already fled, we can see the "legitimacy" of the government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your fake news outlets failed to inform you that the Venezuelans are returning.
Click to expand...


_As of Monday, Colombian migration officials said 12,000 Venezuelan migrants had returned to their home country on 290 buses since the lockdown began. That number does not include thousands of walkers. Jairo Yáñez, mayor of the Colombian city of Cúcuta on the Venezuelan border, puts the exodus at 40,000 to 50,000, which includes Venezuelans crossing on clandestine foot paths used by smugglers._









						Thousands Of Migrants Head Back To Venezuela To Flee Colombia's COVID-19 Lockdown
					

Colombian officials say 12,000 Venezuelans have taken buses back to their home country since Colombia imposed restrictions to stop the coronavirus outbreak. Many other Venezuelans are fleeing on foot.




					www.npr.org
				




Doesn't sound like they're coming back because Maduro stopped fucking up the economy.
How long for 2 million to return?


----------



## Bleipriester

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> Soldiers of fortune....if the USA were heading this up it wouldn't have failed....
> 
> 
> 
> Your incompetent regime has failed so far to oust Maduro. A bunch of losers with no touch ever to the military. Fat fucks sending idiots to Venezuela.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who else would you send to take out that fat fuck, Maduro?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody. Venezuela is a sovereign country and they can elect the leader they want, not the one Trump wants.
> 
> Venezuela is also a valuable business partner for the US. The US produces 13 million barrel per day but consumes 20 million. Plus there are some sorts of oil, only Maduro has to offer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Venezuela is a sovereign country and they can elect the leader they want*
> 
> Yup. Even if he causes them to starve and flee. Like Castro!
> 
> *Venezuela is also a valuable business partner for the US.*
> 
> Meh.
> 
> *Plus there are some sorts of oil, only Maduro has to offer.*
> 
> Yes, they export low grade, sulfur laden oil. About 1 million barrels a day.
> And now there is a glut. Maduro is really fucked now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 338622
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that the only way to get food now in Venezuela?
> Come out and "support" the last fat guy in the country?
> Tell me more about the Maduro diet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, it is. The alternative is a puppet regime and hunger would be the normality.
> 
> View attachment 338631
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, no info on the Maduro diet? LOL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, but it won´t match your taste I guess. The Obama/Trump diet is an imperialist tool to overthrow a legimate government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Legitimate?
> 
> View attachment 338668
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Phrump is not deciding on the legitimacy of a government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Looking at the millions who have already fled, we can see the "legitimacy" of the government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your fake news outlets failed to inform you that the Venezuelans are returning.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _As of Monday, Colombian migration officials said 12,000 Venezuelan migrants had returned to their home country on 290 buses since the lockdown began. That number does not include thousands of walkers. Jairo Yáñez, mayor of the Colombian city of Cúcuta on the Venezuelan border, puts the exodus at 40,000 to 50,000, which includes Venezuelans crossing on clandestine foot paths used by smugglers._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thousands Of Migrants Head Back To Venezuela To Flee Colombia's COVID-19 Lockdown
> 
> 
> Colombian officials say 12,000 Venezuelans have taken buses back to their home country since Colombia imposed restrictions to stop the coronavirus outbreak. Many other Venezuelans are fleeing on foot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.npr.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't sound like they're coming back because Maduro stopped fucking up the economy.
> How long for 2 million to return?
Click to expand...

They are coming back because it is still better in besieged Venezuela than in US puppet drug boss Duque Colombia.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Bleipriester said:


> They are coming back because it is still better in besieged Venezuela than in US puppet drug boss Duque Colombia.



Did they replace the zoo animals in Venezuela?
The returnees gotta eat something, am I right?


----------



## Bleipriester

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are coming back because it is still better in besieged Venezuela than in US puppet drug boss Duque Colombia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did they replace the zoo animals in Venezuela?
> The returnees gotta eat something, am I right?
Click to expand...

So they are still eating pets and zoo animals? How many billion of those do they have?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Bleipriester said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are coming back because it is still better in besieged Venezuela than in US puppet drug boss Duque Colombia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did they replace the zoo animals in Venezuela?
> The returnees gotta eat something, am I right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So they are still eating pets and zoo animals? How many billion of those do they have?
Click to expand...


It's your favorite shithole, you tell me when they stopped eating pets and zoo animals.

What's their oil income looking like over the last few months?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Bleipriester said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are coming back because it is still better in besieged Venezuela than in US puppet drug boss Duque Colombia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did they replace the zoo animals in Venezuela?
> The returnees gotta eat something, am I right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So they are still eating pets and zoo animals? How many billion of those do they have?
Click to expand...


_Venezuela’s fuel shortages are causing growing complications for the production and delivery of food to a crisis-stricken nation that is in quarantine to stop the spread of the coronavirus, according to ten food industry sources. _









						Venezuela fuel shortages hinder food delivery amid coronavirus quarantine
					

Venezuela's fuel shortages are causing growing complications for the production and delivery of food to a crisis-stricken nation that is in quarantine to stop the spread of the coronavirus, according to ten food industry sources.




					www.reuters.com
				




The largest oil reserves in the world, can't get enough fuel to their farmers.

What kind of stupid twats could fuck things up that much? Oh, right, stupid commie twats.


----------



## Bleipriester

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are coming back because it is still better in besieged Venezuela than in US puppet drug boss Duque Colombia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did they replace the zoo animals in Venezuela?
> The returnees gotta eat something, am I right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So they are still eating pets and zoo animals? How many billion of those do they have?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _Venezuela’s fuel shortages are causing growing complications for the production and delivery of food to a crisis-stricken nation that is in quarantine to stop the spread of the coronavirus, according to ten food industry sources. _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Venezuela fuel shortages hinder food delivery amid coronavirus quarantine
> 
> 
> Venezuela's fuel shortages are causing growing complications for the production and delivery of food to a crisis-stricken nation that is in quarantine to stop the spread of the coronavirus, according to ten food industry sources.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The largest oil reserves in the world, can't get enough fuel to their farmers.
> 
> What kind of stupid twats could fuck things up that much? Oh, right, stupid commie twats.
Click to expand...

You are still blaming the results of sanctions and sabotage on Maduro. It is like blaming the Jews for being gassed, too stupid to breath or something.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Bleipriester said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are coming back because it is still better in besieged Venezuela than in US puppet drug boss Duque Colombia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did they replace the zoo animals in Venezuela?
> The returnees gotta eat something, am I right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So they are still eating pets and zoo animals? How many billion of those do they have?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _Venezuela’s fuel shortages are causing growing complications for the production and delivery of food to a crisis-stricken nation that is in quarantine to stop the spread of the coronavirus, according to ten food industry sources. _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Venezuela fuel shortages hinder food delivery amid coronavirus quarantine
> 
> 
> Venezuela's fuel shortages are causing growing complications for the production and delivery of food to a crisis-stricken nation that is in quarantine to stop the spread of the coronavirus, according to ten food industry sources.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The largest oil reserves in the world, can't get enough fuel to their farmers.
> 
> What kind of stupid twats could fuck things up that much? Oh, right, stupid commie twats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are still blaming the results of sanctions and sabotage on Maduro. It is like blaming the Jews for being gassed, too stupid to breath or something.
Click to expand...

Sanctions and sabotage caused first Chavez and then Maduro to underinvest in their oil sector to such an extent that their production is down from 3 million bpd in the 90s to fewer than 1 million bpd last year? LOL!


----------



## Bleipriester

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are coming back because it is still better in besieged Venezuela than in US puppet drug boss Duque Colombia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did they replace the zoo animals in Venezuela?
> The returnees gotta eat something, am I right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So they are still eating pets and zoo animals? How many billion of those do they have?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _Venezuela’s fuel shortages are causing growing complications for the production and delivery of food to a crisis-stricken nation that is in quarantine to stop the spread of the coronavirus, according to ten food industry sources. _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Venezuela fuel shortages hinder food delivery amid coronavirus quarantine
> 
> 
> Venezuela's fuel shortages are causing growing complications for the production and delivery of food to a crisis-stricken nation that is in quarantine to stop the spread of the coronavirus, according to ten food industry sources.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The largest oil reserves in the world, can't get enough fuel to their farmers.
> 
> What kind of stupid twats could fuck things up that much? Oh, right, stupid commie twats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are still blaming the results of sanctions and sabotage on Maduro. It is like blaming the Jews for being gassed, too stupid to breath or something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sanctions and sabotage caused first Chavez and then Maduro to underinvest in their oil sector to such an extent that their production is down from 3 million bpd in the 90s to fewer than 1 million bpd last year? LOL!
Click to expand...

You can read here to confound your nonsense:








						History of the Venezuelan oil industry - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				



(figures and claims contradict themselves, showing this kind of propaganda is also in wikipedia)

All this bullshit is being transferred into your brain to make you approve the next robbery.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Bleipriester said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are coming back because it is still better in besieged Venezuela than in US puppet drug boss Duque Colombia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did they replace the zoo animals in Venezuela?
> The returnees gotta eat something, am I right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So they are still eating pets and zoo animals? How many billion of those do they have?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _Venezuela’s fuel shortages are causing growing complications for the production and delivery of food to a crisis-stricken nation that is in quarantine to stop the spread of the coronavirus, according to ten food industry sources. _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Venezuela fuel shortages hinder food delivery amid coronavirus quarantine
> 
> 
> Venezuela's fuel shortages are causing growing complications for the production and delivery of food to a crisis-stricken nation that is in quarantine to stop the spread of the coronavirus, according to ten food industry sources.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The largest oil reserves in the world, can't get enough fuel to their farmers.
> 
> What kind of stupid twats could fuck things up that much? Oh, right, stupid commie twats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are still blaming the results of sanctions and sabotage on Maduro. It is like blaming the Jews for being gassed, too stupid to breath or something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sanctions and sabotage caused first Chavez and then Maduro to underinvest in their oil sector to such an extent that their production is down from 3 million bpd in the 90s to fewer than 1 million bpd last year? LOL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can read here to confound your nonsense:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> History of the Venezuelan oil industry - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (figures and claims contradict themselves, showing this kind of propaganda is also in wikipedia)
> 
> All this bullshit is being transferred into your brain to make you approve the next robbery.
Click to expand...


Thanks for the link.
Did any of it disagree with my post?


----------



## Bleipriester

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are coming back because it is still better in besieged Venezuela than in US puppet drug boss Duque Colombia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did they replace the zoo animals in Venezuela?
> The returnees gotta eat something, am I right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So they are still eating pets and zoo animals? How many billion of those do they have?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _Venezuela’s fuel shortages are causing growing complications for the production and delivery of food to a crisis-stricken nation that is in quarantine to stop the spread of the coronavirus, according to ten food industry sources. _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Venezuela fuel shortages hinder food delivery amid coronavirus quarantine
> 
> 
> Venezuela's fuel shortages are causing growing complications for the production and delivery of food to a crisis-stricken nation that is in quarantine to stop the spread of the coronavirus, according to ten food industry sources.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The largest oil reserves in the world, can't get enough fuel to their farmers.
> 
> What kind of stupid twats could fuck things up that much? Oh, right, stupid commie twats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are still blaming the results of sanctions and sabotage on Maduro. It is like blaming the Jews for being gassed, too stupid to breath or something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sanctions and sabotage caused first Chavez and then Maduro to underinvest in their oil sector to such an extent that their production is down from 3 million bpd in the 90s to fewer than 1 million bpd last year? LOL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can read here to confound your nonsense:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> History of the Venezuelan oil industry - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (figures and claims contradict themselves, showing this kind of propaganda is also in wikipedia)
> 
> All this bullshit is being transferred into your brain to make you approve the next robbery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks for the link.
> Did any of it disagree with my post?
Click to expand...

It shows that Venezuela´s oil revenues rose massively under Chavez´ watch. This stands in contrast to the claims that the oil economy was neglected.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Bleipriester said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are coming back because it is still better in besieged Venezuela than in US puppet drug boss Duque Colombia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did they replace the zoo animals in Venezuela?
> The returnees gotta eat something, am I right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So they are still eating pets and zoo animals? How many billion of those do they have?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _Venezuela’s fuel shortages are causing growing complications for the production and delivery of food to a crisis-stricken nation that is in quarantine to stop the spread of the coronavirus, according to ten food industry sources. _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Venezuela fuel shortages hinder food delivery amid coronavirus quarantine
> 
> 
> Venezuela's fuel shortages are causing growing complications for the production and delivery of food to a crisis-stricken nation that is in quarantine to stop the spread of the coronavirus, according to ten food industry sources.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The largest oil reserves in the world, can't get enough fuel to their farmers.
> 
> What kind of stupid twats could fuck things up that much? Oh, right, stupid commie twats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are still blaming the results of sanctions and sabotage on Maduro. It is like blaming the Jews for being gassed, too stupid to breath or something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sanctions and sabotage caused first Chavez and then Maduro to underinvest in their oil sector to such an extent that their production is down from 3 million bpd in the 90s to fewer than 1 million bpd last year? LOL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can read here to confound your nonsense:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> History of the Venezuelan oil industry - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (figures and claims contradict themselves, showing this kind of propaganda is also in wikipedia)
> 
> All this bullshit is being transferred into your brain to make you approve the next robbery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks for the link.
> Did any of it disagree with my post?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It shows that Venezuela´s oil revenues rose massively under Chavez´ watch. This stands in contrast to the claims that the oil economy was neglected.
Click to expand...


*It shows that Venezuela´s oil revenues rose massively under Chavez´ watch.*

Well, duh!






*This stands in contrast to the claims that the oil economy was neglected.*

Neglected the shit out of it!


----------



## Bleipriester

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are coming back because it is still better in besieged Venezuela than in US puppet drug boss Duque Colombia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did they replace the zoo animals in Venezuela?
> The returnees gotta eat something, am I right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So they are still eating pets and zoo animals? How many billion of those do they have?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _Venezuela’s fuel shortages are causing growing complications for the production and delivery of food to a crisis-stricken nation that is in quarantine to stop the spread of the coronavirus, according to ten food industry sources. _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Venezuela fuel shortages hinder food delivery amid coronavirus quarantine
> 
> 
> Venezuela's fuel shortages are causing growing complications for the production and delivery of food to a crisis-stricken nation that is in quarantine to stop the spread of the coronavirus, according to ten food industry sources.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The largest oil reserves in the world, can't get enough fuel to their farmers.
> 
> What kind of stupid twats could fuck things up that much? Oh, right, stupid commie twats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are still blaming the results of sanctions and sabotage on Maduro. It is like blaming the Jews for being gassed, too stupid to breath or something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sanctions and sabotage caused first Chavez and then Maduro to underinvest in their oil sector to such an extent that their production is down from 3 million bpd in the 90s to fewer than 1 million bpd last year? LOL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can read here to confound your nonsense:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> History of the Venezuelan oil industry - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (figures and claims contradict themselves, showing this kind of propaganda is also in wikipedia)
> 
> All this bullshit is being transferred into your brain to make you approve the next robbery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks for the link.
> Did any of it disagree with my post?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It shows that Venezuela´s oil revenues rose massively under Chavez´ watch. This stands in contrast to the claims that the oil economy was neglected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *It shows that Venezuela´s oil revenues rose massively under Chavez´ watch.*
> 
> Well, duh!
> 
> View attachment 339059
> 
> *This stands in contrast to the claims that the oil economy was neglected.*
> 
> Neglected the shit out of it!
> 
> View attachment 339061
Click to expand...




			U.S. Imports from Venezuela of Crude Oil and Petroleum Products (Thousand Barrels)
		


"The United States in January imposed sanctions on Venezuela’s most important global business - producing and selling crude oil - as the Trump administration ratcheted up its bid to force socialist president Nicolas Maduro out of power.

At the same time, it has been unable to import all the fuel it needs for blending with its heavy crude, as well as for domestic consumption."








						Explainer: U.S. sanctions and Venezuela's exports and imports
					

The United States in January imposed sanctions on Venezuela's most important global business - producing and selling crude oil - as the Trump administration ratcheted up its bid to force socialist president Nicolas Maduro out of power.




					www.reuters.com
				




You see, if you buy less oil, it is not Chavez fault.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Bleipriester said:


> You see, if you buy less oil, it is not Chavez fault.



If Venezuela produced less oil last year than in 1998, who is to blame?


----------



## Bleipriester

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> You see, if you buy less oil, it is not Chavez fault.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Venezuela produced less oil last year than in 1998, who is to blame?
Click to expand...

Where does it say it was this way? Sales were down but revenues up. You can´t escape from that fact. And the oil company was already nationalized in the 70s, before you come up with more bullshit.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Bleipriester said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> You see, if you buy less oil, it is not Chavez fault.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Venezuela produced less oil last year than in 1998, who is to blame?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where does it say it was this way? Sales were down but revenues up. You can´t escape from that fact. And the oil company was already nationalized in the 70s, before you come up with more bullshit.
Click to expand...


*Where does it say it was this way?*





3 million barrels a day in exports, down to about 1 million last year.
What did Maduro do that was so great for exports and production?
*
Sales were down but revenues up.*

When is the last time revenues went up in Venezuelan oil?





You didn't think 2012s $80-$100 oil was going to last forever, or that your Commie idiot leaders were somehow responsible for the price, did you?

Maybe that would have been a good time to invest in future oil production?
Instead of running the industry into the ground, like Commie idiots always do...…..


----------



## Bleipriester

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> You see, if you buy less oil, it is not Chavez fault.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Venezuela produced less oil last year than in 1998, who is to blame?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where does it say it was this way? Sales were down but revenues up. You can´t escape from that fact. And the oil company was already nationalized in the 70s, before you come up with more bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Where does it say it was this way?*
> 
> View attachment 339192
> 
> 3 million barrels a day in exports, down to about 1 million last year.
> What did Maduro do that was so great for exports and production?
> 
> *Sales were down but revenues up.*
> 
> When is the last time revenues went up in Venezuelan oil?
> 
> View attachment 339194
> 
> You didn't think 2012s $80-$100 oil was going to last forever, or that your Commie idiot leaders were somehow responsible for the price, did you?
> 
> Maybe that would have been a good time to invest in future oil production?
> Instead of running the industry into the ground, like Commie idiots always do...…..
Click to expand...

Economic terrorism by US puppet opposition is to blame on Washington and not Caracas. Sanctions against Venezuela are also to blame on Washington.
The bastards want regime change at any cost. You can spit around but in the end the problem is Swamp-President Trump and his supporters. Assholes that don´t care for actual policies, just for what fucking corrupt party rules.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Bleipriester said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> You see, if you buy less oil, it is not Chavez fault.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Venezuela produced less oil last year than in 1998, who is to blame?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where does it say it was this way? Sales were down but revenues up. You can´t escape from that fact. And the oil company was already nationalized in the 70s, before you come up with more bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Where does it say it was this way?*
> 
> View attachment 339192
> 
> 3 million barrels a day in exports, down to about 1 million last year.
> What did Maduro do that was so great for exports and production?
> 
> *Sales were down but revenues up.*
> 
> When is the last time revenues went up in Venezuelan oil?
> 
> View attachment 339194
> 
> You didn't think 2012s $80-$100 oil was going to last forever, or that your Commie idiot leaders were somehow responsible for the price, did you?
> 
> Maybe that would have been a good time to invest in future oil production?
> Instead of running the industry into the ground, like Commie idiots always do...…..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Economic terrorism by US puppet opposition is to blame on Washington and not Caracas. Sanctions against Venezuela are also to blame on Washington.
> The bastards want regime change at any cost. You can spit around but in the end the problem is Swamp-President Trump and his supporters. Assholes that don´t care for actual policies, just for what fucking corrupt party rules.
Click to expand...


*Sanctions against Venezuela are also to blame on Washington.*

Did Obama put sanctions on Venezuela? Is that why their oil production shrank so much?

*The bastards want regime change at any cost.*

Well, to be fair, Chavez and Maduro are economic disasters.
Not to mention, freedom crushing commies.


----------



## Bleipriester

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> You see, if you buy less oil, it is not Chavez fault.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Venezuela produced less oil last year than in 1998, who is to blame?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where does it say it was this way? Sales were down but revenues up. You can´t escape from that fact. And the oil company was already nationalized in the 70s, before you come up with more bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Where does it say it was this way?*
> 
> View attachment 339192
> 
> 3 million barrels a day in exports, down to about 1 million last year.
> What did Maduro do that was so great for exports and production?
> 
> *Sales were down but revenues up.*
> 
> When is the last time revenues went up in Venezuelan oil?
> 
> View attachment 339194
> 
> You didn't think 2012s $80-$100 oil was going to last forever, or that your Commie idiot leaders were somehow responsible for the price, did you?
> 
> Maybe that would have been a good time to invest in future oil production?
> Instead of running the industry into the ground, like Commie idiots always do...…..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Economic terrorism by US puppet opposition is to blame on Washington and not Caracas. Sanctions against Venezuela are also to blame on Washington.
> The bastards want regime change at any cost. You can spit around but in the end the problem is Swamp-President Trump and his supporters. Assholes that don´t care for actual policies, just for what fucking corrupt party rules.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Sanctions against Venezuela are also to blame on Washington.*
> 
> Did Obama put sanctions on Venezuela? Is that why their oil production shrank so much?
> 
> *The bastards want regime change at any cost.*
> 
> Well, to be fair, Chavez and Maduro are economic disasters.
> Not to mention, freedom crushing commies.
Click to expand...

No, the Obama sanctions were harmless compared to Trump sanctions. Trump is a freedom crushing bastard. Any trade with the US should be halted by now until the US held democratic elections under exclusion of the current regime parties.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Bleipriester said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> You see, if you buy less oil, it is not Chavez fault.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Venezuela produced less oil last year than in 1998, who is to blame?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where does it say it was this way? Sales were down but revenues up. You can´t escape from that fact. And the oil company was already nationalized in the 70s, before you come up with more bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Where does it say it was this way?*
> 
> View attachment 339192
> 
> 3 million barrels a day in exports, down to about 1 million last year.
> What did Maduro do that was so great for exports and production?
> 
> *Sales were down but revenues up.*
> 
> When is the last time revenues went up in Venezuelan oil?
> 
> View attachment 339194
> 
> You didn't think 2012s $80-$100 oil was going to last forever, or that your Commie idiot leaders were somehow responsible for the price, did you?
> 
> Maybe that would have been a good time to invest in future oil production?
> Instead of running the industry into the ground, like Commie idiots always do...…..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Economic terrorism by US puppet opposition is to blame on Washington and not Caracas. Sanctions against Venezuela are also to blame on Washington.
> The bastards want regime change at any cost. You can spit around but in the end the problem is Swamp-President Trump and his supporters. Assholes that don´t care for actual policies, just for what fucking corrupt party rules.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Sanctions against Venezuela are also to blame on Washington.*
> 
> Did Obama put sanctions on Venezuela? Is that why their oil production shrank so much?
> 
> *The bastards want regime change at any cost.*
> 
> Well, to be fair, Chavez and Maduro are economic disasters.
> Not to mention, freedom crushing commies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, the Obama sanctions were harmless compared to Trump sanctions. Trump is a freedom crushing bastard. Any trade with the US should be halted by now until the US held democratic elections under exclusion of the current regime parties.
Click to expand...


*No, the Obama sanctions were harmless*

Harmless sanctions cause oil production to tumble? DURR


----------



## Bleipriester

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> You see, if you buy less oil, it is not Chavez fault.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Venezuela produced less oil last year than in 1998, who is to blame?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where does it say it was this way? Sales were down but revenues up. You can´t escape from that fact. And the oil company was already nationalized in the 70s, before you come up with more bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Where does it say it was this way?*
> 
> View attachment 339192
> 
> 3 million barrels a day in exports, down to about 1 million last year.
> What did Maduro do that was so great for exports and production?
> 
> *Sales were down but revenues up.*
> 
> When is the last time revenues went up in Venezuelan oil?
> 
> View attachment 339194
> 
> You didn't think 2012s $80-$100 oil was going to last forever, or that your Commie idiot leaders were somehow responsible for the price, did you?
> 
> Maybe that would have been a good time to invest in future oil production?
> Instead of running the industry into the ground, like Commie idiots always do...…..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Economic terrorism by US puppet opposition is to blame on Washington and not Caracas. Sanctions against Venezuela are also to blame on Washington.
> The bastards want regime change at any cost. You can spit around but in the end the problem is Swamp-President Trump and his supporters. Assholes that don´t care for actual policies, just for what fucking corrupt party rules.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Sanctions against Venezuela are also to blame on Washington.*
> 
> Did Obama put sanctions on Venezuela? Is that why their oil production shrank so much?
> 
> *The bastards want regime change at any cost.*
> 
> Well, to be fair, Chavez and Maduro are economic disasters.
> Not to mention, freedom crushing commies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, the Obama sanctions were harmless compared to Trump sanctions. Trump is a freedom crushing bastard. Any trade with the US should be halted by now until the US held democratic elections under exclusion of the current regime parties.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *No, the Obama sanctions were harmless*
> 
> Harmless sanctions cause oil production to tumble? DURR
Click to expand...

Maybe they just bought less oil, hmm?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Bleipriester said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> You see, if you buy less oil, it is not Chavez fault.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Venezuela produced less oil last year than in 1998, who is to blame?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where does it say it was this way? Sales were down but revenues up. You can´t escape from that fact. And the oil company was already nationalized in the 70s, before you come up with more bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Where does it say it was this way?*
> 
> View attachment 339192
> 
> 3 million barrels a day in exports, down to about 1 million last year.
> What did Maduro do that was so great for exports and production?
> 
> *Sales were down but revenues up.*
> 
> When is the last time revenues went up in Venezuelan oil?
> 
> View attachment 339194
> 
> You didn't think 2012s $80-$100 oil was going to last forever, or that your Commie idiot leaders were somehow responsible for the price, did you?
> 
> Maybe that would have been a good time to invest in future oil production?
> Instead of running the industry into the ground, like Commie idiots always do...…..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Economic terrorism by US puppet opposition is to blame on Washington and not Caracas. Sanctions against Venezuela are also to blame on Washington.
> The bastards want regime change at any cost. You can spit around but in the end the problem is Swamp-President Trump and his supporters. Assholes that don´t care for actual policies, just for what fucking corrupt party rules.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Sanctions against Venezuela are also to blame on Washington.*
> 
> Did Obama put sanctions on Venezuela? Is that why their oil production shrank so much?
> 
> *The bastards want regime change at any cost.*
> 
> Well, to be fair, Chavez and Maduro are economic disasters.
> Not to mention, freedom crushing commies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, the Obama sanctions were harmless compared to Trump sanctions. Trump is a freedom crushing bastard. Any trade with the US should be halted by now until the US held democratic elections under exclusion of the current regime parties.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *No, the Obama sanctions were harmless*
> 
> Harmless sanctions cause oil production to tumble? DURR
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe they just bought less oil, hmm?
Click to expand...


Production, idiot, not purchases.


----------



## Bleipriester

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> You see, if you buy less oil, it is not Chavez fault.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Venezuela produced less oil last year than in 1998, who is to blame?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where does it say it was this way? Sales were down but revenues up. You can´t escape from that fact. And the oil company was already nationalized in the 70s, before you come up with more bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Where does it say it was this way?*
> 
> View attachment 339192
> 
> 3 million barrels a day in exports, down to about 1 million last year.
> What did Maduro do that was so great for exports and production?
> 
> *Sales were down but revenues up.*
> 
> When is the last time revenues went up in Venezuelan oil?
> 
> View attachment 339194
> 
> You didn't think 2012s $80-$100 oil was going to last forever, or that your Commie idiot leaders were somehow responsible for the price, did you?
> 
> Maybe that would have been a good time to invest in future oil production?
> Instead of running the industry into the ground, like Commie idiots always do...…..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Economic terrorism by US puppet opposition is to blame on Washington and not Caracas. Sanctions against Venezuela are also to blame on Washington.
> The bastards want regime change at any cost. You can spit around but in the end the problem is Swamp-President Trump and his supporters. Assholes that don´t care for actual policies, just for what fucking corrupt party rules.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Sanctions against Venezuela are also to blame on Washington.*
> 
> Did Obama put sanctions on Venezuela? Is that why their oil production shrank so much?
> 
> *The bastards want regime change at any cost.*
> 
> Well, to be fair, Chavez and Maduro are economic disasters.
> Not to mention, freedom crushing commies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, the Obama sanctions were harmless compared to Trump sanctions. Trump is a freedom crushing bastard. Any trade with the US should be halted by now until the US held democratic elections under exclusion of the current regime parties.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *No, the Obama sanctions were harmless*
> 
> Harmless sanctions cause oil production to tumble? DURR
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe they just bought less oil, hmm?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Production, idiot, not purchases.
Click to expand...

Propaganda, idiot, not economics.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Bleipriester said:


> Propaganda, idiot, not economics.



Feel free to post the real production figures, comrade.


----------



## Bleipriester

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Propaganda, idiot, not economics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feel free to post the real production figures, comrade.
Click to expand...

Production might be tied to demand, regime changer.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Bleipriester said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Propaganda, idiot, not economics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feel free to post the real production figures, comrade.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Production might be tied to demand, regime changer.
Click to expand...



Yeah lack of demand was a big issue during Obama's terms......durr.

No luck finding those numbers? LOL!


----------



## Bleipriester

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Propaganda, idiot, not economics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feel free to post the real production figures, comrade.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Production might be tied to demand, regime changer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah lack of demand was a big issue during Obama's terms......durr.
> 
> No luck finding those numbers? LOL!
Click to expand...

Obama, Trump, it is all the same, the policy doesn´t change. They even use a new President to sell their policies to the people, or to blame it on the old Administration.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Bleipriester said:


> Obama, Trump, it is all the same, the policy doesn´t change.



*Obama, Trump, it is all the same, the policy doesn´t change.*

Policy doesn't change? 

You said Obama's sanctions were harmless compared to Trump's sanctions.

Are you drunk? Or just lying?


----------



## Bleipriester

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama, Trump, it is all the same, the policy doesn´t change.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Obama, Trump, it is all the same, the policy doesn´t change.*
> 
> Policy doesn't change?
> 
> You said Obama's sanctions were harmless compared to Trump's sanctions.
> 
> Are you drunk? Or just lying?
Click to expand...

The sanctions got harsher over time. Are you able to think logically?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Bleipriester said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama, Trump, it is all the same, the policy doesn´t change.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Obama, Trump, it is all the same, the policy doesn´t change.*
> 
> Policy doesn't change?
> 
> You said Obama's sanctions were harmless compared to Trump's sanctions.
> 
> Are you drunk? Or just lying?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The sanctions got harsher over time. Are you able to think logically?
Click to expand...


So did the looting, but that's what commies do.

Are you able to admit Chavez fucked up?

Or will you be kissing his ass until the day you die?


----------



## Bleipriester

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama, Trump, it is all the same, the policy doesn´t change.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Obama, Trump, it is all the same, the policy doesn´t change.*
> 
> Policy doesn't change?
> 
> You said Obama's sanctions were harmless compared to Trump's sanctions.
> 
> Are you drunk? Or just lying?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The sanctions got harsher over time. Are you able to think logically?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So did the looting, but that's what commies do.
> 
> Are you able to admit Chavez fucked up?
> 
> Or will you be kissing his ass until the day you die?
Click to expand...

Chavez is a great hero of Venezuela. Before him, hunger and poverty was normality.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Bleipriester said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama, Trump, it is all the same, the policy doesn´t change.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Obama, Trump, it is all the same, the policy doesn´t change.*
> 
> Policy doesn't change?
> 
> You said Obama's sanctions were harmless compared to Trump's sanctions.
> 
> Are you drunk? Or just lying?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The sanctions got harsher over time. Are you able to think logically?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So did the looting, but that's what commies do.
> 
> Are you able to admit Chavez fucked up?
> 
> Or will you be kissing his ass until the day you die?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Chavez is a great hero of Venezuela. Before him, hunger and poverty was normality.
Click to expand...


And now that he's gone, and oil production is one-third of what it was before he screwed over his country, how's that hunger and poverty working out for them?


----------



## Ringel05

Tommy Tainant said:


> Venezuela detains two Americans allegedly involved in failed raid to remove Maduro
> 
> 
> President Nicolas Maduro claims men were among 13 ‘terrorists’ involved in plot to enter country via the coast and oust him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theguardian.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When will the US stop interfering in other nations ?


We're just following in the example of the great British Empire......


----------



## Bleipriester

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama, Trump, it is all the same, the policy doesn´t change.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Obama, Trump, it is all the same, the policy doesn´t change.*
> 
> Policy doesn't change?
> 
> You said Obama's sanctions were harmless compared to Trump's sanctions.
> 
> Are you drunk? Or just lying?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The sanctions got harsher over time. Are you able to think logically?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So did the looting, but that's what commies do.
> 
> Are you able to admit Chavez fucked up?
> 
> Or will you be kissing his ass until the day you die?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Chavez is a great hero of Venezuela. Before him, hunger and poverty was normality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And now that he's gone, and oil production is one-third of what it was before he screwed over his country, how's that hunger and poverty working out for them?
Click to expand...

The government takes care.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Bleipriester said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama, Trump, it is all the same, the policy doesn´t change.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Obama, Trump, it is all the same, the policy doesn´t change.*
> 
> Policy doesn't change?
> 
> You said Obama's sanctions were harmless compared to Trump's sanctions.
> 
> Are you drunk? Or just lying?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The sanctions got harsher over time. Are you able to think logically?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So did the looting, but that's what commies do.
> 
> Are you able to admit Chavez fucked up?
> 
> Or will you be kissing his ass until the day you die?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Chavez is a great hero of Venezuela. Before him, hunger and poverty was normality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And now that he's gone, and oil production is one-third of what it was before he screwed over his country, how's that hunger and poverty working out for them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The government takes care.
Click to expand...


Which is why millions fled and all but the nomenklatura are losing so much weight.


----------



## Bleipriester

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama, Trump, it is all the same, the policy doesn´t change.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Obama, Trump, it is all the same, the policy doesn´t change.*
> 
> Policy doesn't change?
> 
> You said Obama's sanctions were harmless compared to Trump's sanctions.
> 
> Are you drunk? Or just lying?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The sanctions got harsher over time. Are you able to think logically?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So did the looting, but that's what commies do.
> 
> Are you able to admit Chavez fucked up?
> 
> Or will you be kissing his ass until the day you die?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Chavez is a great hero of Venezuela. Before him, hunger and poverty was normality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And now that he's gone, and oil production is one-third of what it was before he screwed over his country, how's that hunger and poverty working out for them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The government takes care.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which is why millions fled and all but the nomenklatura are losing so much weight.
Click to expand...

We know your "arguments". The question is why.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Bleipriester said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama, Trump, it is all the same, the policy doesn´t change.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Obama, Trump, it is all the same, the policy doesn´t change.*
> 
> Policy doesn't change?
> 
> You said Obama's sanctions were harmless compared to Trump's sanctions.
> 
> Are you drunk? Or just lying?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The sanctions got harsher over time. Are you able to think logically?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So did the looting, but that's what commies do.
> 
> Are you able to admit Chavez fucked up?
> 
> Or will you be kissing his ass until the day you die?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Chavez is a great hero of Venezuela. Before him, hunger and poverty was normality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And now that he's gone, and oil production is one-third of what it was before he screwed over his country, how's that hunger and poverty working out for them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The government takes care.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which is why millions fled and all but the nomenklatura are losing so much weight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We know your "arguments". The question is why.
Click to expand...


Why does communism suck so much? 
Haven't you been paying attention?


----------



## Bleipriester

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama, Trump, it is all the same, the policy doesn´t change.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Obama, Trump, it is all the same, the policy doesn´t change.*
> 
> Policy doesn't change?
> 
> You said Obama's sanctions were harmless compared to Trump's sanctions.
> 
> Are you drunk? Or just lying?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The sanctions got harsher over time. Are you able to think logically?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So did the looting, but that's what commies do.
> 
> Are you able to admit Chavez fucked up?
> 
> Or will you be kissing his ass until the day you die?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Chavez is a great hero of Venezuela. Before him, hunger and poverty was normality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And now that he's gone, and oil production is one-third of what it was before he screwed over his country, how's that hunger and poverty working out for them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The government takes care.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which is why millions fled and all but the nomenklatura are losing so much weight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We know your "arguments". The question is why.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why does communism suck so much?
> Haven't you been paying attention?
Click to expand...

Venezuela doesn´t have communism.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Bleipriester said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama, Trump, it is all the same, the policy doesn´t change.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Obama, Trump, it is all the same, the policy doesn´t change.*
> 
> Policy doesn't change?
> 
> You said Obama's sanctions were harmless compared to Trump's sanctions.
> 
> Are you drunk? Or just lying?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The sanctions got harsher over time. Are you able to think logically?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So did the looting, but that's what commies do.
> 
> Are you able to admit Chavez fucked up?
> 
> Or will you be kissing his ass until the day you die?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Chavez is a great hero of Venezuela. Before him, hunger and poverty was normality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And now that he's gone, and oil production is one-third of what it was before he screwed over his country, how's that hunger and poverty working out for them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The government takes care.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which is why millions fled and all but the nomenklatura are losing so much weight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We know your "arguments". The question is why.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why does communism suck so much?
> Haven't you been paying attention?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Venezuela doesn´t have communism.
Click to expand...


Kleptocracy advertised as communism?


----------



## harmonica

Bleipriester said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Propaganda, idiot, not economics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feel free to post the real production figures, comrade.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Production might be tied to demand, regime changer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah lack of demand was a big issue during Obama's terms......durr.
> 
> No luck finding those numbers? LOL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obama, Trump, it is all the same, the policy doesn´t change. They even use a new President to sell their policies to the people, or to blame it on the old Administration.
Click to expand...

....then why are the Dems/left/''left'' going BERSERK about Mr Trump's policies? but they didn't for Obama's?


----------



## Bleipriester

harmonica said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Propaganda, idiot, not economics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feel free to post the real production figures, comrade.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Production might be tied to demand, regime changer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah lack of demand was a big issue during Obama's terms......durr.
> 
> No luck finding those numbers? LOL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obama, Trump, it is all the same, the policy doesn´t change. They even use a new President to sell their policies to the people, or to blame it on the old Administration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ....then why are the Dems/left/''left'' going BERSERK about Mr Trump's policies? but they didn't for Obama's?
Click to expand...

Because they want to be the ones in the White House. That´s the actual competition.


----------



## Bleipriester

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama, Trump, it is all the same, the policy doesn´t change.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Obama, Trump, it is all the same, the policy doesn´t change.*
> 
> Policy doesn't change?
> 
> You said Obama's sanctions were harmless compared to Trump's sanctions.
> 
> Are you drunk? Or just lying?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The sanctions got harsher over time. Are you able to think logically?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So did the looting, but that's what commies do.
> 
> Are you able to admit Chavez fucked up?
> 
> Or will you be kissing his ass until the day you die?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Chavez is a great hero of Venezuela. Before him, hunger and poverty was normality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And now that he's gone, and oil production is one-third of what it was before he screwed over his country, how's that hunger and poverty working out for them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The government takes care.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which is why millions fled and all but the nomenklatura are losing so much weight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We know your "arguments". The question is why.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why does communism suck so much?
> Haven't you been paying attention?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Venezuela doesn´t have communism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kleptocracy advertised as communism?
Click to expand...

Wrong again.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Tommy Tainant said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..morons--plain and simple ....they might be great soldiers, being led...but they are dumbasses
> 
> 
> 
> And they were breaking the lockdown. I can see a heap of trouble coming their way. Maybe the Venezuelans will  torture them until they squeal. I understand that is a legit tactic these days.
Click to expand...

We'll see what Comey and Brennan say


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Bleipriester said:


> Wrong again.



The people's revolution wasn't about communism?
Please, tell me more!


----------



## Bleipriester

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The people's revolution wasn't about communism?
> Please, tell me more!
Click to expand...

No. It was for social equity. Venezuela has it´s own form of Socialism, which allows for private ownership of production means for example. In fact, Venezuela has a market economy. This why your arguments can only fail.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Bleipriester said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The people's revolution wasn't about communism?
> Please, tell me more!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. It was for social equity. Venezuela has it´s own form of Socialism, which allows for private ownership of production means for example. In fact, Venezuela has a market economy. This why your arguments can only fail.
Click to expand...


*It was for social equity.*

Didn't work very well, did it?

*it´s own form of Socialism, which allows for private ownership*

Is that why Maduro seized grocery stores? How'd that work out?
How's their oil production again?

*In fact, Venezuela has a market economy.*

What's the current exchange rate, inflation rate and toilet paper supply?


----------



## Bleipriester

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The people's revolution wasn't about communism?
> Please, tell me more!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. It was for social equity. Venezuela has it´s own form of Socialism, which allows for private ownership of production means for example. In fact, Venezuela has a market economy. This why your arguments can only fail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *It was for social equity.*
> 
> Didn't work very well, did it?
> 
> *it´s own form of Socialism, which allows for private ownership*
> 
> Is that why Maduro seized grocery stores? How'd that work out?
> How's their oil production again?
> 
> *In fact, Venezuela has a market economy.*
> 
> What's the current exchange rate, inflation rate and toilet paper supply?
Click to expand...

Opposition-owned grocery stores emptied their shelves to blackmail the people. In rich guy districts, the shelves were never empty. The government took temporary control of bakeries who made luxury goods instead of bread.
The opposition would never dare such acts of inhumanity without US backing.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Tommy Tainant said:


> Venezuela detains two Americans allegedly involved in failed raid to remove Maduro
> 
> 
> President Nicolas Maduro claims men were among 13 ‘terrorists’ involved in plot to enter country via the coast and oust him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theguardian.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When will the US stop interfering in other nations ?


The US isn't interfering.  These are independent contractors.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Bleipriester said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The people's revolution wasn't about communism?
> Please, tell me more!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. It was for social equity. Venezuela has it´s own form of Socialism, which allows for private ownership of production means for example. In fact, Venezuela has a market economy. This why your arguments can only fail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *It was for social equity.*
> 
> Didn't work very well, did it?
> 
> *it´s own form of Socialism, which allows for private ownership*
> 
> Is that why Maduro seized grocery stores? How'd that work out?
> How's their oil production again?
> 
> 
> 
> *In fact, Venezuela has a market economy.*
> 
> What's the current exchange rate, inflation rate and toilet paper supply?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Opposition-owned grocery stores emptied their shelves to blackmail the people. In rich guy districts, the shelves were never empty. The government took temporary control of bakeries who made luxury goods instead of bread.
> The opposition would never dare such acts of inhumanity without US backing.
Click to expand...


*Opposition-owned grocery stores emptied their shelves to blackmail the people.*

You mean when grocery stores weren't allowed to raise prices to reflect their costs, they closed instead of remaining open and losing money.

* In rich guy districts, the shelves were never empty. *

The nomenklatura never starve, eh comrade?

What's the current exchange rate, inflation rate and toilet paper supply?


----------



## Bleipriester

No, that is not what I mean, cumrade.


----------

